# Coming soon: two new Zed Audio amps



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I searched... don't think this is a repost, but it's from SSA and the zed website...

From the website:


> The Zed Audio website is changing soon. We are introducing new products early 2009.
> Please feel free to contact us by email at [email protected] or via voice mail at (805) 526-5315 PST
> The shopping cart link is being removed due to the problems we have had with the provider. In future all transactions shall be via Paypal, cheque or money order.
> We would like to thank all of our customers for their support in the past and hope that Zed shall be able to serve you and others in the future.
> ...


From SSA:



> We are pleased to announce the introduction of the new Zed Audio mobile amplifiers. We are busy testing the pre-production samples and production will commence in about 70 days.





> The two models we are introducing initially are KRONOS rated at 250w/ch 4 ohm or 500w/ch at 2 ohm. Its MSRP is $399.00. This amplifier shall be able to multi task. It will carry out the duties of a traditional 2 channel amp with High Pass, Low Pass and Band Pass functions. In addition it will do what traditional mono block sub amps do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so tempted to eventually pull my xenons out and do a leviathon to run the whole setup it's not even funny. But with its small size I'm concerned about its cooling. Class d?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang, that sounds pretty sweet. That 6 channel should do well.


----------



## pieces (Dec 29, 2005)

I haven't bought a new amp in about 3 years, but am I crazy or are these pretty impressive specs?
4x250 watts that I can fit under a seat. I couldn't find that when shopping 3 years ago.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hmm...very interesting


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> hmm...very interesting


I'll buy yours when you sell it. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you can buy mine, lol.


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm concerned about the cooling on those things as well. So the Leviathan is 150x6 @ 4 and its size is comparable to my Hifonics Aphrodite which is 50x6 @ 4. Something doesn't make sense...that amp must be like 120% efficient


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Class D instead of class A. Power is pretty much equivalent to a 6 ch PDX-4.150, and size would be too.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

When it comes to Stephen Mantz and amps it's pretty safe to assume that it makes sense. It's much more likely that we just don't understand it yet.


----------



## tdiantonio (May 8, 2007)

I also e-mailed Zed about these a few weeks ago and asked if they were accepting orders. In the response that I got they indicated the ETA was about 80 days.

They also indicated there will be discounts for multiple amplifier purchases either by a single purchaser or a group buy. 

Maybe we can get a group by going for this. 

I am pretty sure I am going with the 6x150 (LEVIATHAN) to run my entire system. 

I have also considered going with the upcoming JL HD 5 channel (900/5) but I think I would rather have the Zed.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jsun_g said:


> I'm concerned about the cooling on those things as well. So the Leviathan is 150x6 @ 4 and its size is comparable to my Hifonics Aphrodite which is 50x6 @ 4. Something doesn't make sense...that amp must be like 120% efficient


Fans


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Those prices seem more than reasonable for the power & size you are getting. I can see some Zed in my future......


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

me too but new LP's are also very tempting. so is it zuki or zed or LP? but thar 6 channel sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Ill have two of the six channels that's for aure (assuming they are cosmetically appealing)...also it would be cool is 1 input could drive all six outputs


----------



## malmeid2 (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the info. these amps will be nice


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm keeping my eye on the 6 channel!


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn. No word on the 4ch? I am looking for a 4ch in the range of 100wpc into 4ohms to match the Gladius I have. Any ideas for similar build quality and price to the (now-defunct) Draconia?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*A bunch of the guys on SSA are saving up for that 6channel.*


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I wonder what the group-buy discount will be...?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I might be in for a group buy on the 6 channel assuming there is one.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a 6 channel. Any idea when there coming out?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I will take one leviathan please.
Bring on the group buy.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been on the waiting list for a bit... too bad my old amp isnt going to make it that long :-/ Rolling around the idea of giving a new soundstream ref. a try.


----------



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll be in for a group buy as well


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

At that price, I seriously doubt there's a group buy.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Class D? well there went my enthusiasm for these. I guess if there is a group buy I'd be willing to get my hands on more than a couple and blindfold test.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Class D? well there went my enthusiasm for these. I guess if there is a group buy I'd be willing to get my hands on more than a couple and blindfold test.


REALLY??? no love for a Zed D Class? why not???


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm also very interestd in that Leviathon. I need to see more specs and info...
Plus a pic of the aesthetics would be cool.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Class D? well there went my enthusiasm for these. I guess if there is a group buy I'd be willing to get my hands on more than a couple and blindfold test.





rugdnit said:


> REALLY??? no love for a Zed D Class? why not???


From Zed's own website:

_"Class D amplifiers for low frequencies are fine but in our opinion they kind of suck for full range."_


Well...Hopefully they can make one better than whats out there already.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

where is it stated they will be class d?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I didnt see that stated either. However, I think people were assuming that based on the dimensions provided. It would be pretty damn tough to get a class A/B squeezed into that enclosure.

If these ARE class A/B though, I'm all over that Leviathon for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I am out of they are class D


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I am out of they are class D


Agreed. I would be using it for full system amplification. Class D on the mids/tweets is not my preference.


EDIT: Here is some good reading on amplifier classes from Zed's website:
http://www.zedaudiocorp.com/Technical/Amplifier-Classes.htm


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> From Zed's own website:
> 
> _"Class D amplifiers for low frequencies are fine but in our opinion they kind of suck for full range."_
> 
> ...


roflmao! 

There is no way these are A/B based on footprint/power. I would have bought the previous Zed amps but they were out before I could get my hands on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> roflmao!
> 
> There is no way these are A/B based on footprint/power. I would have bought the previous Zed amps but they were out before I could get my hands on them.


maybe with this "radical power supply deisgn" it will be, I see people speculating they will be class d, but I havent see it in writing yet


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Dangnubbit. Can't stand that digital sound!! Icky! 

Oh and pikseritdidnthappen.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Since class D seems to be out, how about class g (like arc) or BASH (class D into class A/B like Blade)?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

maybe you have a form a dyslexia and get your 1's and o's mixed up making it sound bad




FoxPro5 said:


> Dangnubbit. Can't stand that digital sound!! Icky!
> 
> Oh and pikseritdidnthappen.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

He replied to an email of mine stating they are class D.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> maybe with this "radical power supply deisgn" it will be, I see people speculating they will be class d, but I havent see it in writing yet


class D...radical :laugh:



fredridge said:


> maybe you have a form a dyslexia and get your 1's and o's mixed up making it sound bad


Maybe you are on to something, maybe there is conversion loss. None of the DACs are perfect I'm sure this thing isn't either.


----------



## Windir5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting... ineteresting... we shall have to wait and see!!


----------



## designerfh (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like the 6 channel will be perfect for a nice 3-way front - put me on a group buy list.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Class D?
Sign me up!


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well well well,

It's finally getting recognized that the car audio market has largely changed over to high power, high efficiency, small footprint models. Alpine I believe really is responsible for this trend with their crafty PDX amps.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

before everybody counts them out because they are class D-- let's all remember that this is Mantz. i am sure that it is going to be much better than you are writing them off to be. do you really think he would put his name on a product that was just as good as the PDX amps and charge less? maybe... just maybe through all of his R&D that he may have come up with something that is not only solid, but actually sounds good? it amazes me that someone like Mantz with all of his experience and hard work through R&D is not even being given the benefit of a doubt. it's easy to sit on the sidelines and chirp.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Well well well,
> 
> It's finally getting recognized that the car audio market has largely changed over to high power, high efficiency, small footprint models. *Alpine I believe really is responsible for this trend with their crafty PDX amps*.


Ummmm, No. 

Infinity *1993*, Class D 75x2 in a 6"x8" ish package. Made a real 200w mono.

There's another thread somewhere that discusses who was actually first, US or Infinity. From my memory, Infinity was.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Ummmm, No.
> 
> Infinity *1993*, Class D 75x2 in a 6"x8" ish package. Made a real 200w mono.
> 
> There's another thread somewhere that discusses who was actually first, US or Infinity. From my memory, Infinity was.


They both claim they did, would be hard to tell

Although it doesn seem that alpine was the first to mass market them successfully


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> They both claim they did, would be hard to tell


I thought it you I'd discussed this with before... that's funny, good times.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ns/52321-new-class-d-amps-infinity-kappa.html



BeatsDownLow said:


> Although it doesn seem that alpine was the first to mass market them successfully


Hardly revolutionary though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> I thought it you I'd discussed this with before... that's funny, good times.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ns/52321-new-class-d-amps-infinity-kappa.html
> 
> ...



Ya it was me discussing that one


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Ummmm, No.
> 
> Infinity *1993*, Class D 75x2 in a 6"x8" ish package. Made a real 200w mono.
> 
> There's another thread somewhere that discusses who was actually first, US or Infinity. From my memory, Infinity was.


Remember that I said "powerful" amps. Infinity didn't start this modern trend. The PDX amps and their high-power, high-efficiency & small footprint all in one amp. These PDX amps are not cheap but they are selling VERY well. This is the trend I speak of. Kenwood was smart to liscense the same ICEPower design and release their own version of these puppies.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

so when can we see pics or even get are hands on these new amps . i have one of is old lanzar opti drives and would have ran his old amps but cant find any that are decent priced.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

optimaprime said:


> so when can we see pics or even get are hands on these new amps . i have one of is old lanzar opti drives and would have ran his old amps but cant find any that are decent priced.


dont know about pics but I think we may see the amps for sale in about 3 months


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

thats not very early


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Remember that I said "powerful" amps. Infinity didn't start this modern trend. The PDX amps and their high-power, high-efficiency & small footprint all in one amp. These PDX amps are not cheap but they are selling VERY well. This is the trend I speak of. Kenwood was smart to liscense the same ICEPower design and release their own version of these puppies.


Spence you would argue with a freakin deaf-mute.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> dont know about pics but I think we may see the amps for sale in about 3 months


when i exchanged emails with Steve he indicated it would be sooner than that. where did you get three months?


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

jpswanberg said:


> Since class D seems to be out, how about class g (like arc) or BASH (class D into class A/B like Blade)?


maybe it is a class G amp. i ran a Carver that was class g, 120 watts x 4 and at full power it rarely even got warm. who knows.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

No matter what class the amplifier is, I am sure it will be worth a SERIOUS look. Mr. Mantz knows his stuff, I am sitting by and watching what happens before I try to sell my amps (gladius, draconia, deuce). 


It would be nice to save some space though.


Also, lets not count out Blade and their BASH technology...yes, its a hybrid class D, but for its time it was revolutionary.


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

slvrtsunami said:


> Mr. Mantz knows his stuff, I am sitting by and watching what happens before I try to sell my amps (gladius, *draconia*, deuce).


I would like to call dibs on the Draconia!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

sigma6 said:


> I would like to call dibs on the Draconia!


Actually just got my hands on the Drac. It will be replacing a gladius for my dyns in the doors.

Dont worry, once these puppies get out, Im sure there will be a rash of 'older' Zed amps for sale.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

tspence73 said:


> Remember that I said "powerful" amps. Infinity didn't start this modern trend. The PDX amps and their high-power, high-efficiency & small footprint all in one amp. These PDX amps are not cheap but they are selling VERY well. This is the trend I speak of. Kenwood was smart to liscense the same ICEPower design and release their own version of these puppies.


For the ****s sakes, Eclipse has been using ICE boards in their amps for almost 10 years, you toolbox. 

-$10


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

FoxPro5 said:


> For the ****s sakes, Eclipse has been using ICE boards in their amps for almost 10 years, you toolbox.
> 
> -$10


They also give you a free Vanilla ICE cd with a 2009 version of ICE ICE baby on it.


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

rugdnit said:


> before everybody counts them out because they are class D-- let's all remember that this is Mantz. i am sure that it is going to be much better than you are writing them off to be. do you really think he would put his name on a product that was just as good as the PDX amps and charge less? maybe... just maybe through all of his R&D that he may have come up with something that is not only solid, but actually sounds good? it amazes me that someone like Mantz with all of his experience and hard work through R&D is not even being given the benefit of a doubt. it's easy to sit on the sidelines and chirp.


I agree wholeheartedly, Steve told me that the class d design has come a long way and that his new design will make people re-think d class and I believe him. Kind of funny reading the posts, everybody... sign me up!!!! then, when d class is mentioned...I'm out, me too, yea me too!!!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd buy one...if they ever actually come out. The website says early 09, I'd say this is mid 09 already and nothing yet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ x2. I'm primed. Cash is ready. A 6 channel + 2 channel would work well for me.

My question... where do you buy it? Direct?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ x2. I'm primed. Cash is ready. A 6 channel + 2 channel would work well for me.
> 
> My question... where do you buy it? Direct?


according to Mantz, straight from their site. Plus, I asked if he could modify the channels [email protected] ohms... "this can be done".

For an additional charge... how much, I don't know.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Bikinpunk, I have to ask you... I know you used to run PDX amps. If I'm not mistaken, do you have the Zapco DC amps now(forgive me if I'm wrong, but the ones w/the DSP)? I'm sure you've covered this before, either way could you describe the difference in sound quality between the 2 different brands of amps, or link me to where you or someone else did? 

Basically, what's your take on class-D amps running high & midrange speakers? 

Thanks a ****load.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm...with two sets of channels bridged on that 6ch, you'd get 150x2 for tweets, and 600x2 for mids. Talk about headroom  That two channel should power a set of 4 ohm dvc subs nicely as well. Now I just need to convince the wife that spending a grand on amps is a good idea


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*ZED does have one dealer.  *


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

denim said:


> *ZED does have one dealer.  *


well can that dealer give us some kinds of update then


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> well can that dealer give us some kinds of update then


:laugh:

well played.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> :laugh:
> 
> well played.


Easy... SoundSolutionsaudio.com


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> well can that dealer give us some kinds of update then


*We hope to very soon.*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Coming SOON 



azngotskills said:


> well can that dealer give us some kinds of update then





captainobvious said:


> :laugh:
> 
> well played.





subwoofery said:


> Easy... SoundSolutionsaudio.com





denim said:


> *We hope to very soon.*


Updates coming VERY SOON


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

cmon...^^ that was 2 hours ago. Whats taking so long?


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

I love my old HiFonics Aphrodite 6 channel and was thinking about the new Zed 6 channel. Their website has not changed in months said early 09.


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Called ZED today and just got off the phone with Steve. He said amps should be released next month and took my name and Email address so I can be notified when we can send money for the Amps. He said they were in for silkscreening at the moment and not Photo ready. He said he will also update the website when they are complete. Hell of a nice guy for sure. He has my business for sure :thumbsup:

I called about the 6 channel amp


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Mantz didn't learn from his last mistake.

He should send out pics before he settles on a final design. His last batch of champs were underachievers, due mainly to the fact that the visuals sucked.


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Mantz didn't learn from his last mistake.
> 
> He should send out pics before he settles on a final design. His last batch of champs were underachievers, due mainly to the fact that the visuals sucked.


As a Gladius owner I liken her to a pretty girl.... with club feet. :wink: Just don't let your gaze drift below the knees!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I really like the performance aspect fo my Gladius, Draconia and Deuce. Unfortunately the thing I don't like is the MASSIVE heat sinks!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Mantz didn't learn from his last mistake.
> 
> He should send out pics before he settles on a final design. His last batch of champs were underachievers, due mainly to the fact that the visuals sucked.


That seems to be ego and disrespect for the value of industrial design. If you took off the mounting "columns", and the silly type face (or at least the nasty blue color of it), I thought they looked pretty good:








They didn't need to be beautiful, just consistent with the functional design philosophy. Great opportunity lost.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

^^Now that does look good.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*When I am driving, I can't see my amps.  *


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> I really like the performance aspect fo my Gladius, Draconia and Deuce. Unfortunately the thing I don't like is the* MASSIVE* heat sinks!!!


Extremely functional 

Mebbe he'll go with fans [ variable speed would be great if you like to listen to fan motors shifting gears  ]

Or he could try to keep the power output really low so the heat sink doesn't need to be big 

[That would be the only thing steering me away from certain vehicles... the massive V-10 enginge with it's sheer brute force and incredible towing capacity  ], ... now if they had put a six or a four cylinder in there ....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

denim said:


> *When I am driving, I can't see my amps.  *


We've got guys that drive with the boxes in their car , they would love a picture of the King on there if Stephen could swing it


----------



## Luca_Bratzi (Mar 9, 2007)

denim said:


> *When I am driving, I can't see my amps.  *


Actually, the last series of Zed amps are meant to be mounted on axis for better sound. I will have my Deuce mounted on the dash when I get a chance!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Did the group buy idea ever get off the ground? I would be in for a leviathan...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Still no new word I gather...


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just emailed Steve last night. I wanted to know about group pricing which he says will happen but he hasn't worked out the numbers yet. I then asked about pictures and he said no pictures until the first amp comes off the line. I then asked about a release date and he said some tooling failed and pushed the release to august....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Send in your pre - order dollars :surprised:

"Class D amplifiers for low frequencies are fine but in our opinion they kind of suck for full range."


Well...Hopefully *WE* can make one better than whats out there already.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> From Zed's own website:
> 
> _"Class D amplifiers for low frequencies are fine but in our opinion they kind of suck for full range."_
> 
> ...


Gotta love it when a manufacturer plays into the mythology surround class D. Maybe Zed's application does, in fact, suck for full range apps. In that case, are they using a 2002-era level of tech in these things?

I think someone should send a memo to B&O, Rotel, and Pioneer Elite telling them their amps "suck".


----------



## sqninja (Nov 10, 2007)

i myself will be buying that 6 channel. i do not care if it doesn't come out til christmas hopefully it will be sooner than later but i can wait. i had alot of conversations with steven and he has me sold on his product.


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing what the 6 ch. looks like. This would be the ticket for me. 600x2 to the fronts and 600 for the sub. Bam! I hope there is a provision for a remote gain for the sub channels....I was spoiled by having that with every other system I have done. My 8053 does have it, but takes several KNOB presses and then trying to turn the dial just enough while driving....nah...the "bass knob" is much easier. 

Its either this 6 ch., JL HD900/5, or a pair of Exile's new Xi 800.4.  

Was that comment about the august release a bad joke?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd like to see the four channel, i prefer to just run components off the front and bridge a sub off the rear so hopefully he decides to produce it.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I'd like to see the four channel, i prefer to just run components off the front and bridge a sub off the rear so hopefully he decides to produce it.


To see them produce the 4x100 would be a great accomplishment.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll be getting the 6 channel. Maybe the 2 channel too.

Time will tell.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would be in for a group buy pending the price.


----------



## sublime_ac (Jun 30, 2009)

dawgdan said:


> I searched... don't think this is a repost, but it's from SSA and the zed website...
> 
> From the website:
> 
> ...


I would love to see the components in that six channel amp.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

According to a member on a maxima here's the structure. 

Zed Audio group deal if anyone is interested. - Maxima Forums


Zed Audio group deal if anyone is interested.
Steven Mantz is getting ready to go into production of his new line of amps at Zed audio corp. These new amps will be ready to ship in the next 70 days.


"The two models we are introducing initially are KRONOS rated at 250w/ch 4 ohm or 500w/ch at 2 ohm. Its MSRP is $399.00. This amplifier shall be able to multi task. It will carry out the duties of a traditional 2 channel amp with High Pass, Low Pass and Band Pass functions. In addition it will do what traditional mono block sub amps do.

It will have loop through outputs for daisy chaining multiple amplifiers. The loop through sockets shall be the 3rd and 4th inputs for constant subwoofer fading.

LEVIATHAN is our 6 channel amplifier rated at 150w x 6 at 4 ohm or 300w x 6 at 2 ohm. Its MSRP is $599. The feature sets of this amplifier are so diverse that I shall post them on the web site in the next few days or you may request an email and we shall send this information.

The amplifiers shall be small and light and very efficient.

Sizes: KRONOS 272mm/10.7” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H
LEVIATHAN 410mm/16.1” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H

Completely different cosmetics. Plexi glass top, dark charcoal finish with black end plates, black PCB, removable mounting feet


His discount structure for group deals is as follows.

Discount is available against multiple amplifier purchases. The mix of amplifiers is not important. Group buys may be organized by anyone and we shall ship to each individual group purchaser. The available discounts are as follows.
1 amplifier 0%
2 amplifiers 1%
3 amplifiers 2%
4 amplifiers 4%
5 amplifiers 5%
6 or more amplifiers 7%


He still is producing his older lines the drac, gladius, milinith, and deuce.
so gauging interest. Let me know.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The Leviathan is tempting, but if they make the four channel, I would be all for it.


----------



## Jtejedor (Dec 19, 2008)

toomtoomvroom said:


> He still is producing his older lines the drac, gladius, milinith, and deuce.
> so gauging interest. Let me know.


When I had last spoken to him he was completely sold out of the old stuff and did not mention producing anymore of them. I wonder if he is doing a limited run of his old amps.


----------



## sigma6 (Mar 28, 2006)

toomtoomvroom said:


> He still is producing his older lines the drac, gladius, milinith, and deuce.
> so gauging interest. Let me know.


I had begged Steven just a few weeks ago if he had a refurb Draconia or could put one together from spares... anything. He said it was impossible. Nothing in stock.

BTW, I have some problems with my Gladius and got help with step by step diagnostics by email completed in a couple of hours. I don't know who else would give service like that on a product IN warranty, let alone 2 years OUT of warranty. Way to go ZED!!


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

the leviathan is going to be a killer if it becomes a reality...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, it's july...


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> well, it's july...


 
And we are all still waiting!!! 
That's the fun part of manufacturing; getting it done and out in time!!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Does ZED currently manufacture for anyone ?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That seems to be ego and disrespect for the value of industrial design. If you took off the mounting "columns", and the silly type face (or at least the nasty blue color of it), I thought they looked pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right but they look like remnants from another era entirely. 
These things although very clean (read boring) look like every other amp; but they shouldn't look gimicky like most amps today. They can be clean but make them look like they were intrduced in 2010 not 1981.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

ctrhenry said:


> Does ZED currently manufacture for anyone ?


 
I don't know if that is something they could 'openly' say. However, I am sure it could sell more for the brand he is manufacturing for!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

jonnyanalog said:


> You are right but they look like remnants from another era entirely.
> These things although very clean (read boring) look like every other amp; but they shouldn't look gimicky like most amps today. They can be clean but make them look like they were intrduced in 2010 not 1981.


I'm guessong you haven't seen them with the mounting feet. Makes you wish for the 1981 look.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm guessong you haven't seen them with the mounting feet. Makes you wish for the 1981 look.


 

really reminds me of the HiFonics amps from the late 80's. To me it really doesnt matter as long as they sound good. Unfortunately, they are rather large and require SPACE.


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

cant go wrong with zed amps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

OK so they are in production


We apologize for the delay but are now pleased to announce that production of the new Zed amplifiers shall begin mid August.



Owing to the high demand for these amplifiers, we shall now accept pre-payment for your order as of the 25th July, 2009. In order for us to process your order, we do require your address so that the correct freight can be calculated.



The process shall work on a “first come first served” basis. Group buys are welcome and the applicable discounts are shown below. Payment may be made with a cheque, money order or Payal (Use [email protected] as the recipient)



KRONOS 250w/ch is $429

LEVIATHAN 150w x 6 is $599



California residents must add in the applicable sales tax OF 8.25%.



Final pictures shall only be available once production begins. These and other information shall be posted on our website.



Please feel free to contact me with any questions which you may have. 



Here is a rough picture of Leviathan, the 6 channel. The picture does not show the plexi-glass top.





Yours truly,





Stephen Mantz (for Zed Audio Corporation)



Retail Program

1) Purchase 1 amplifiers allows 0% off the MSRP

2) Purchase 2 amplifiers allows 2% off the MSRP

3) Purchase 3 amplifiers allows 3% off the MSRP

4) Purchase 4 amplifiers allows 4% off the MSRP

5) Purchase 5 amplifiers allows 5% off the MSRP

6) Purchase 6 amplifiers allows 7.5% off the MSRP

7) Purchase >10 amplifiers allows 10% off the MSRP


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

pictures ?

final specs ?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, those mounting plates are pretty obnoxious. Although it beats the way you have to mount the old ESX amps. They're basically just metal tabs. I have mine friggin mounted with finish washers right now. I hate it. And I hate the small allen screw terminals on the ESX amps too. At least with the Zed amps he made the terminals beefier.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

truth, where are the pictures?


That group buy discount isn't much. Was hoping for a bit more.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I got the same email...

He attached a pic of the guts

Im not interested in the way he conducts business, but the guy can design a sweet amp!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

so how many people are in to preorder a leviathan?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

So tempting .. would have to sell off the VRX to fund .. ugha ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I like the idea of the 6-ch amp, but from the gut pics makes me wonder how it would support 1800 watts from 2 rail caps, i also thought there would be more than 1 power supply, I dont know much about amps but just from the guts this doesnt look to me like it will make 1800 watts when they are all bridged, but I am 100% sure that Steve knows what he is doing


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> Yeah, those mounting plates are pretty obnoxious. Although it beats the way you have to mount the old ESX amps. They're basically just metal tabs. I have mine friggin mounted with finish washers right now. I hate it. And I hate the small allen screw terminals on the ESX amps too. At least with the Zed amps he made the terminals beefier.


I've used license plate screw holders on mine. AudioClinic on ebay sells the actual plastic feet now.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

circa40 said:


> I got the same email...
> 
> He attached a pic of the guts
> 
> Im not interested in the way he conducts business, but the guy can design a sweet amp!


Reminds me of........


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

Got email from Zed today  so.... who is going to start a group buy? Sign me up for one 6 channel leviathan. Never been in on a group buy before how does it work? $539 not bad just not great


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

johns said:


> Got email from Zed today  so.... who is going to start a group buy? Sign me up for one 6 channel leviathan. Never been in on a group buy before how does it work? $539 not bad just not great


1800 real RMS for $539? $539 for an amp made by Zed? 
Hell of a deal if you ask me. 

I know the world's crisis is still strong but you can't get a good amp (NEW) that puts out that kind of power, sound GOOD, and be less than $400. 

Kelvin


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

johns said:


> Got email from Zed today  so.... who is going to start a group buy? Sign me up for one 6 channel leviathan. Never been in on a group buy before how does it work? $539 not bad just not great


$539 for an 1800w multi-channel amp brand new with warranty is pretty damned cheap. Closest comparison I can think of off hand is the RF Power 1000 which is $600 shipped on fleabay, which is only 5 channels & doesn't have near the overall power, crossover options or flexibility.

Especially considering when he was gauging interest in a Leviathan-style 6 channel amp on ECA a couple years ago, he was tossing around a price of $1200-1300 IIRC.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

can't see the pics and any more news on the four channel? the leviathan is just more than i would need.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm planning to get a Leviathan....would really like to sell my Deuce first :blush:

We definitely need to get the group buy going...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been trying to think whether or not it would be worth it to drop my current setup and go with the zed but I can't make it work without spending more than what I already have, and still coming up short on the sub channel.

currently I have 150w for tweeters and midrange. 300w for midbass, and 750 for the subs shared.

I'd have to buy 2 of Zed's 6 channels at $1200 to get 150w for tweeter/midrange and 300w for midbass, but only 600w for subs shared.

I think I may just be sticking with my 3 amp setup for now because I can't justify buying the zeds and breaking even. 

I was wanting them, but such is life...


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Erin,

How about one 4-channel and one 6-channel?

4-chan: 250x2 for mids + 1000x1 for sub
6-chan: 150x2 for tweets + 600x2 for midbass


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that could work, but where are you seeing that combo? Is there a 4-channel?


----------



## SQJEEP (May 14, 2009)

capnxtreme said:


> Erin,
> 
> How about one 4-channel and one 6-channel?
> 
> ...


Mantz is not making a 4 channel The one your thinking of is a 2 channel amplifier called the KRONOS


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I've been trying to think whether or not it would be worth it to drop my current setup and go with the zed but I can't make it work without spending more than what I already have, and still coming up short on the sub channel.
> 
> currently I have 150w for tweeters and midrange. 300w for midbass, and 750 for the subs shared.
> 
> ...


did you know that pairs of channels can be bridged to 600w @ 4 ohms? Sounds like you are thinking bridged channels will put out 300w.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> did you know that pairs of channels can be bridged to 600w @ 4 ohms? Sounds like you are thinking bridged channels will put out 300w.


That's quite a feat!
yea, you're right. I wasn't aware. In that case, it makes sense. 



Someone get a group buy going!


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

A group buy is the ticket for sure man.


Retail Program

1) Purchase 1 amplifiers allows 0% off the MSRP

2) Purchase 2 amplifiers allows 2% off the MSRP

3) Purchase 3 amplifiers allows 3% off the MSRP

4) Purchase 4 amplifiers allows 4% off the MSRP

5) Purchase 5 amplifiers allows 5% off the MSRP

6) Purchase 6 amplifiers allows 7.5% off the MSRP

7) Purchase >10 amplifiers allows 10% off the MSRP


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

$540 apiece if 10 people buy them


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I wonder if that means people, or if he's actually counting individual amps.

Say 5 of us want two amps. Does that take 10% off MSRP, or just 5%? 

If he's going by total amps sold and not by amps sold to X people, that might be a pretty decent deal and be easier to get a better rate.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> That's quite a feat!
> yea, you're right. I wasn't aware. In that case, it makes sense.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said. I'll be running the amp in 3 channel mode (600 x 3) for my midbasses and sub. This bad boy is going to give my SLS8's a workout!!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

:worried:


BeatsDownLow said:


> $540 apiece if 10 people buy them


Yeah, but I'll get hit with sales tax :mean:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I wonder if that means people, or if he's actually counting individual amps.
> 
> Say 5 of us want two amps. Does that take 10% off MSRP, or just 5%?
> 
> If he's going by total amps sold and not by amps sold to X people, that might be a pretty decent deal and be easier to get a better rate.


I am pretty sure it amps total, I just dropped him an email, so waiting for reply.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Whoops, reading > me.

Erin,

How about this setup:

amp1: 150x2 to mids, 600x2 to midbass
amp2: 150x2 to tweeters, 600x2 to each sub


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I wonder if that means people, or if he's actually counting individual amps.
> 
> Say 5 of us want two amps. Does that take 10% off MSRP, or just 5%?
> 
> If he's going by total amps sold and not by amps sold to X people, that might be a pretty decent deal and be easier to get a better rate.


Good point. 

Does anybody how we get this group buy going? I mean do 10 of us just pay him $540 and say that we are in the diy group buy? or is it more formal than that? I guess I can ask him tonight, he usually responds right away.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Whoops, reading > me.
> 
> Erin,
> 
> ...


Yea, that would work. 


Regarding the group buy, I don't know how he'd handle that. I know I wouldn't want to be the guy in charge of collecting everyone's money if that's how he plans on going about it. Hopefully he'll just let us pay individually.
And, also, I didn't notice, but are those shipped prices?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, that would work.
> 
> 
> Regarding the group buy, I don't know how he'd handle that. I know I wouldn't want to be the guy in charge of collecting everyone's money if that's how he plans on going about it. Hopefully he'll just let us pay individually.
> And, also, I didn't notice, but are those shipped prices?


I asked all that in an email to him, just waiting for him to reply


----------



## lowellbarrett (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok I got a reply from him and this is what he says about it, and I understand why.


"Attached is an updated file for your reading

It would be better that one person collects the money and here is my reasoning.

Assume you get 10 guys for a 10% discount. 9 guys send their money to Zed and the 10th guy opts out. Then the other 9 guys wonder why we do not ship as the funds from the 10th guy is missing.




Regards


Steve"

Here is alittle more info on the amps, dont know if it has been published yet

Sizes: KRONOS 272mm/10.7” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H
LEVIATHAN 410mm/16.1” L x 247mm/9.7” W x 55mm/2.1” H

Some brief specifications

Specification KRONOS LEVIATHAN

Min spk impedance/ch 2 ohm 2 ohm
Frequency Response 10Hz-25KHz -0.5dB
Input sensitivity 0.25v to 8.6v
Input impedance 37K ohm 37K ohm
Noise below rated output -101dB -98dB
Damping factor at 20Hz 4 ohm >80 >80
THD with 4 ohm Less than 0.2% typically 0.03% 
Low Pass crossover 46Hz-3.4KHz	-------
High Pass crossover 46Hz-3.4KHz	-------
Subsonic crossover 11Hz-48Hz --------
Low Eq +12dB @40Hz --------
Low Pass crossover Ch’s1-4 ------------------	80Hz-4KHz
High Pass crossover ------------------ 80Hz-4KHz
Low Pass crossover Ch5+6 ----------------- 40Hz-240Hz
High Pass crossover Ch 5+6 ----------------- 11Hz-48Hz
Line out Yes No



Dont know how everyone wants to handle it but I know I am gonna order one, and I will nominate myself to be in charge of collecting the money if everybody feels "safe" with that. If somebody else wants to be in charge of it and has some better feedback than me I am fine with that. 

I asked what he will be doing about shipping them, He still has to reply to that. I am hoping that he will be shipping them directly on to the owner, but if not and he sends them to the person who sent the money in I have a UPS account at work and get a nice discount on shipping, so I could pass that along. I would even order some nice boxes from thru work to ship them securely in.

Lets figure something out tho soon because he is only taking orders by email and there is a limited number of these for the first run.

Scott


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I would trust my money/payment to Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> I would trust my money/payment to Scott


LOL, thanks Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok he replied back, he works quickly. He said he will ship directly to each buyer and shipping is not included in the price, I ( or whoever is in charge of collecting payments) would need to get a list of the people who are buying them, with their shipping addresses, email it to him, he would then get correct shipping prices for each buyer, email me (or whoever) the list back and I (or whoever) would need to get the money to send in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

as much as I would like to order these, I really would like to see more pictures.

Did he give an ETA for shipping dates?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

here is what he wrote me back saying about production and closer pics

"Dear Scott,

The picture you see is a prototype. Production boards will be very different so I do not want to show close ups.

Production begins on about the 15-17th August"


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Ok he replied back, he works quickly. He said he will ship directly to each buyer and shipping is not included in the price, I ( or whoever is in charge of collecting payments) would need to get a list of the people who are buying them, with their shipping addresses, email it to him, he would then get correct shipping prices for each buyer, email me (or whoever) the list back and I (or whoever) would need to get the money to send in.



Well, I'm getting a Leviathan group buy or not. I'd love to save 60 bux, so put me down on the list at number 2. 

:EDIT: wait a minute, if we all paypal you then you'd get hit with fees every time. We would have to send you the total plus 3% so that you'd have the correct amount to send to Zed. Otherwise we'd have to send you checks or money orders (I hate paper trails...). I was planning on using my credit card, so maybe this won't work for me after all... Is there another way around this? An online escrow service or something??


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

That is the biggest small foot print amp I have seen hehe.

Can't beleive how cheep it is.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Who all has sent in money for prepay ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Well, I'm getting a Leviathan group buy or not. I'd love to save 60 bux, so put me down on the list at number 2.
> 
> :EDIT: wait a minute, if we all paypal you then you'd get hit with fees every time. We would have to send you the total plus 3% so that you'd have the correct amount to send to Zed. Otherwise we'd have to send you checks or money orders (I hate paper trails...). I was planning on using my credit card, so maybe this won't work for me after all... Is there another way around this? An online escrow service or something??


The only way I know of is to send it through paypal as a gift or one under the personal tab. I have paid people like that for things before if I know they are good for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> Who all has sent in money for prepay ?


No one, nothing is for sure yet, as no one would be sending money until it was established how many people were getting one and what each individuals shipping price would be from Zed.


This is also for the Kronos to, if you want either one the group buy applies.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> The only way I know of is to send it through paypal as a gift or one under the personal tab. I have paid people like that for things before if I know they are good for it.


Alright, so let's start a list. Unless I see that a group buy is actually going to happen I'm just going to pre-order mine on Saturday.


1. BeatsDownLow- Leviathan
2. Velozity- Leviathan
3. mxl16- Leviathan
4. Hawkfan- Leviathan
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

leviathan for me, that is a good idea, I am gonna do the same if there isnt much interest shown quickly


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Super tempting. I might just have to get 1 of each.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Alright, so let's start a list. Unless I see that a group buy is actually going to happen I'm just going to pre-order mine on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 1. BeatsDownLow- Leviathan
> ...


put myself down for 1


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Leviathan is soooo tempting. But the money I have set aside is for the MS-8 when it's released. My current amp is powerful enough but I would like to bridge 4-channels into my 8" JL mid-basses and run the final 2-channels to my comps. The extra power and headroom is something I would like. For now, I will just have to suffer with 175-watts RMS to the midbasses.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

Velozity said:


> Alright, so let's start a list. Unless I see that a group buy is actually going to happen I'm just going to pre-order mine on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 1. BeatsDownLow- Leviathan
> ...


4th guy. C'mon, we need six more!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm still on the fence.

IF I do this, I'll take 2 of the 6 channels.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm still on the fence.
> 
> IF I do this, I'll take 2 of the 6 channels.



Big spenda!! 




List updated, only 2 more to go for $45 off or 6 more to go for $60 off...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually, I’m out. I just commited to buy something else. Of course, I’m a flip-flopper, so I may come back in on this later.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Who all has sent in money for prepay ?


I ordered 3 leviathins yesterday havent read this entire thread so im not sure if you have this but here is a pic of the leviathin without its plexi cover


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Ok I got a reply from him and this is what he says about it, and I understand why.
> 
> 
> "Attached is an updated file for your reading
> ...


i committed to buy 3 yesterday with steve, payment is still pending fund clearance next week. maybe we can add my 3 to teh group deal? he already has my shipping info and has calculated my shipping costs what do you think?


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

phxgold said:


> I ordered 3 leviathins yesterday havent read this entire thread so im not sure if you have this but here is a pic of the leviathin without its plexi cover


I thought pre orders wouldn't start until 7-25 (saturday) how 
'd you do that?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Larger picture. Close ups please.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

johns said:


> I thought pre orders wouldn't start until 7-25 (saturday) how
> 'd you do that?


been talkin to steve for about 6 months about this thing. i asked for a pic in Feb to help me decide on my systems cosmetic direction.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

tspence73 said:


> Larger picture. Close ups please.


thats al I got sorry


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

also on the group deal I had a GD post on maxima.org for when these things are in production I will chack out the interest now and maybe we can get them involved as well? wonder what steve can pull for orders over 10 units?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

phxgold said:


> thats al I got sorry


:listenup:o::bash: More pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

tspence73 said:


> :listenup:o::bash: More pictures!


There isnt anymore pics. look back on the last page, I aksed for pics and he said that is the proto type and the production is alot different so he didnt wat to take any close ups


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if these amps will be regulated like the JL HD line in respect to the amp maintaining the same power output regardless of voltage conditions?


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

phxgold said:


> also on the group deal I had a GD post on maxima.org for when these things are in production I will chack out the interest now and maybe we can get them involved as well? wonder what steve can pull for orders over 10 units?


I go there from time to time my self ('02 Infiniti I35) and that would be a great idea as I'm sure a lot of those guys would like a compact solution to replace the Bose amp. Well, at least those guys who have the single Bose amp instead of the 'amp per speaker' Bose setup. That system is a friggin nightmare!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I wish he had a picture of the final product, id buy two if I was sure that they would look okay...im was soo not a fan of the last series cosmetics, and 1200 sighht unseen is a lot

anyway we can get at least a proto pic?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

newtitan said:


> I wish he had a picture of the final product, id buy two if I was sure that they would look okay...im was soo not a fan of the last series cosmetics, and 1200 sighht unseen is a lot
> 
> anyway we can get at least a proto pic?


you see the amp. take that and add a charcoal plexiglass cover on it and thats what it looks like.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

what does the top look like? or does it mount on that side, and the plexi side is up?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

with top off










with simulated charcoal plexiglass top (Transparent surface)










alot like helix competition amps








imagine the table being your mounting surface.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be interested in joining the group buy for a Leviathan but I also want to see actual performance specs and photos from final production units. I know Zed has mad street cred, but all kinds of compromises are made in production manufacturing, so who's to say the final units will perform to claimed specs? 

To me there isn't enough info to go on for me to commit yet. $60 isn't enough of a savings to find out in a week or two that "oops tooling broke again, just 2 more months", or that it's noisy or blows up at 2 ohms or who knows what else.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

looks like we only have 4. 

Steve sent out another email last night with updated specs (they are already posted in this thread) and that they are only accepting orders by email right now.

Do we still want to do the group buy thing or is it too much hassle for 4%?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> looks like we only have 4.
> 
> Steve sent out another email last night with updated specs (they are already posted in this thread) and that they are only accepting orders by email right now.
> 
> Do we still want to do the group buy thing or is it too much hassle for 4%?


I guess my order is already set so my 3 wont count in the group deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> looks like we only have 4.
> 
> Steve sent out another email last night with updated specs (they are already posted in this thread) and that they are only accepting orders by email right now.
> 
> Do we still want to do the group buy thing or is it too much hassle for 4%?


To save 4% is to much of a hassle, I am just gonna order my own.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> To save 4% is to much of a hassle, I am just gonna order my own.


Agreed, oh well...


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

BeatsDownLow said:


> To save 4% is to much of a hassle, I am just gonna order my own.


Agreed. Too bad though, as this seems like a quality product at a great price. But these are tough economic times for many out there and I can understand some being a bit hesitant to put good money down on something that is unproven despite the fact that it comes from a reputable designer and builder.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

No doubt if the price was lower, I would probably find a way to budget it in. But I have acoustic projects that need to be done and eventually a sound processor. I already have some nice amps that get the job done for now. Eventually I will be looking at a Leviathan amp as a candidate for my future speaker experiments.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

sweeeettt


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

mxl16 said:


> looks like we only have 4.
> 
> Steve sent out another email last night with updated specs (they are already posted in this thread) and that they are only accepting orders by email right now.
> 
> Do we still want to do the group buy thing or is it too much hassle for 4%?


You can count me in on the group buy... only thing is I'll be ready in late August to buy it... if you guys are gonna wait to see more pics and its performance after a months time then I am in.. I too need more info before I commit to buy even though it is comming from Steve Mantz.


----------



## Exit9 (May 12, 2009)

good things happening


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

cedoman said:


> You can count me in on the group buy... only thing is I'll be ready in late August to buy it... if you guys are gonna wait to see more pics and its performance after a months time then I am in.. I too need more info before I commit to buy even though it is comming from Steve Mantz.


I think most of us who said we were in for the group buy have already pre-ordered.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*If we can get it together, we could run one on SSA, if not we will have to sell them at the price Stephen requires us to.*


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

and from the Kronos page......

"KRONOS has a new circuit which constantly monitors and measures the impedance of the speaker.

If the voltage x current product exceeds the safe limits of the amplifier, then instructions are sent to the power supply to modify its characteristics so that the amplifier remains in a stable operating condition."


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

mxl16 said:


> I think most of us who said we were in for the group buy have already pre-ordered.


Well anyone who still wants in on a group buy ... "Denim" from the SoundSolutions.com forum should be putting one together for anybody else who wants in...here's the link:

New Zed amps - SSA Car Audio Forum - Page 8


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered a Leviathan on Aug 1st, I spoke to Steve on the phone for almost an hour! He said he had received about 100 orders (mostly Leviathan) and would start assembly mid August at a rate of 5-10 a day and that orders will be filled on first come first serve basis and that the assembly AND testing will speed up as time allows. He said he wants to make sure each amp gets to their owners as quickly as possible and be trouble free.... each and every amp will be run through a series of tests to perform as expected. Steve is very informative and is more that happy to answer any questions that you may have. Just thought I'd share this bit of info. During our talk Steve said the amp is intended to be mounted as shown in pictures showing the guts through plexi cover an will have separate mounting feet that can be mounted in two different ways (one being hidden or stealth) amp will also be lit with leds but can't remember exactly how, ZED will be silk screened on plexi cover. Can't wait to get mine! I was surprised how many amps have already been ordered judging from DIYER"s responses ie:cold feet. I don't know how many of the last series of amps was but I didn't want to miss out on these.....


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Man,

I'll tell ya. I'm a bit annoyed that the Leviathan wasn't available a year ago when I was amp hunting. Now some people are going to have similar power to mine with two extra channels even. That's one nice amp. Yeah, it ain't cheap, but a worth the price. If my amp was doing anything less than a great job, I would jump on this amp.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Your amp is 700, the leviathan is 1800. Not the same power.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^Your amp is 700, the leviathan is 1800. Not the same power.


My amp is rated at 700 x 2 bridged. 175x4 RMS. The Leviathan is 150x6 RMS so it has an extra 2 channels on it, so yes, the Leviathan is a more powerful amp, but on a per channel compare it's not much different. The Leviathan is also about double the price of what mine is brand new. I would expect it to be a better amp. I'm in no way trying to say my current amp compares with it, but for what I'm running at this point it works perfect for me. Now, later on, I'll be looking at either a refurb of my amp or the Leviathan depending on if I want to move the amps to the trunk or if I want just two amps under the front seats still. The powerful 6-channels of the Leviathan makes it a versatile install that will work in application limited environments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Planet Audio sucks


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> My amp is rated at 700 x 2 bridged. .


Thats peak power, leviathan is rms...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Thats peak power, leviathan is rms...


To be honest, I'm not sure if it's peak power but I suspect my amp will still output some nice power. Not many manufacturers provide a birthsheet for amps that likely won't bench what they print. The Planet Audio amp I have has been really good. I have no complaints. Low noise, nice power. It's a good amp. I'm not going to say it's the greatest amp of all time but it's a solid amp for it's size. I don't know why some people have to hate on something they haven't tested.


----------



## toyrunner (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks Great ! Iam waitng to see Finial production Poduct tho, before I order.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure if it's peak power but I suspect my amp will still output some nice power. Not many manufacturers provide a birthsheet for amps that likely won't bench what they print. The Planet Audio amp I have has been really good. I have no complaints. Low noise, nice power. It's a good amp. I'm not going to say it's the greatest amp of all time but it's a solid amp for it's size. I don't know why some people have to hate on something they haven't tested.


From the manual.........

140x4 wrms 4 ohms
195x4 wrms 2 ohms 
345x2 wrms 4 ohms bridged

and I imagine they meant to say continuous watts and not rms watts.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure if it's peak power but I suspect my amp will still output some nice power. Not many manufacturers provide a birthsheet for amps that likely won't bench what they print. The Planet Audio amp I have has been really good. I have no complaints. Low noise, nice power. It's a good amp. I'm not going to say it's the greatest amp of all time but it's a solid amp for it's size. I don't know why some people have to hate on something they haven't tested.


I am not hating, I think it's great that it makes the most power at 4ohm and is still stable at 2.

If you go to the PA web site, the current bb150.4 has the same odd unclear ratings however one thing is clear :it says it is 600watts rms total.


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> From the manual.........
> 
> 140x4 wrms 4 ohms
> 195x4 wrms 2 ohms
> ...


I'm pretty sure the manual was written conservatively. The birth sheet seems to indicate that can do more. Regardless, it's a pretty strong amp.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> I'm pretty sure the manual was written conservatively. The birth sheet seems to indicate that can do more. Regardless, it's a pretty strong amp.


Yup, insignificantly _more_.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Planet Audio sucks


Except, ironically, for the Zed-built ones.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

who's in on the group buy? .. I am ready to buy now... don't want to wait much longer...


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*If there is enough interest, we will get the GB going on SSA.*


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

It shouldn't be much longer now, email from Steve:
Dear Customers,

Finally we had our shipment of parts released from customs. They arrive today. It takes us a few days to begin the actual production.

We shall have amplifiers coming off the line later this week. Since each amplifier is hand built and tested we will not ramp up production quantities significantly.

We shall keep all appraised on our progress.

Those who have pre paid for their product will receive it first.


Yours truly,



Stephen Mantz


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*The Group Buy is going on in the Vendor section.*


----------



## marcmdm2005 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmmmmm interesting


----------



## sqninja (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice to see they are getting production going to bad i am broke and i have to wait to get it now.


----------



## Thumper (Aug 7, 2009)

They are in production I attached a few pictures Steven sent me today...enjoy


----------



## Thumper (Aug 7, 2009)

A few more pictures, can't wait until mine arrives!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanx for the pics Thumper


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thumper said:


> A few more pictures, can't wait until mine arrives!


X10000000


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dammit those are badass!  Anyone want 3 RF Power series amps??


----------



## Thumper (Aug 7, 2009)

I did not want to leave you Kronos guys out so here ya go!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

These are some badass looking amps with some killer specs. I want to know if the specs are rated at 13.3 or 14.4 volts or what cause it matters in my setup.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> These are some badass looking amps with some killer specs. *I want to know if the specs are rated at 13.3 or 14.4 volts or what cause it matters in my setup.*


Don't worry about it. What you gain by the extra power gain from 12 to 14.4 volts equates to only 1 dB on THE PEAK of a music signal (that is if you are smart about setting your gains) and since we can't even hear 3 dB (100% increase in power demand) of clipping then that 1 dB is insignificant.

In other words......over driving your gains by 1dB or 1dB of additional clean power will sound the same. 2dB even, and all this only applies when maxing out your volume knob, any other time it _reeeeeeally_ is nothing to worry about.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

Okay, these things look friggin cool. Whoever gets one first just has to share a review with the rest of us.


----------



## 1sashenka (Nov 26, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> These are some badass looking amps with some killer specs. I want to know if the specs are rated at 13.3 or 14.4 volts or what cause it matters in my setup.


Both amps use regulated power supplies, and Steve Mantz confirmed that the output is the same from around 12v to 14.4v. I believe it is also somewhere in the manual.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

It is a clean looking amp, i wish mine wasn't going to be hidden.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

toyrunner said:


> Looks Great ! Iam waitng to see Finial production Poduct tho, before I order.


ok, you can get in on the group buy now


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

How are these going to mount? I hope he comes up with a better mounting system on these.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This would make a great single amp solution. I'll wait until the reviews start flowing before commiting though. I might have missed it but is this a class d or a/b amp?


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

amps look great, better than i thoght they would

only thing i would change is th sticker on the plexi, i think it would look better etched


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Don't worry about it. What you gain by the extra power gain from 12 to 14.4 volts equates to only 1 dB on THE PEAK of a music signal (that is if you are smart about setting your gains) and since we can't even hear 3 dB (100% increase in power demand) of clipping then that 1 dB is insignificant.
> 
> In other words......over driving your gains by 1dB or 1dB of additional clean power will sound the same. 2dB even, and all this only applies when maxing out your volume knob, any other time it _reeeeeeally_ is nothing to worry about.





1sashenka said:


> Both amps use regulated power supplies, and Steve Mantz confirmed that the output is the same from around 12v to 14.4v. I believe it is also somewhere in the manual.


Thanks for the clarification guys!!!!!! Really considering it....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This would make a great single amp solution. I'll wait until the reviews start flowing before commiting though. I might have missed it but is this a class d or a/b amp?


Full range class D Chris.... should have one at Erin's next month.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Full range class D Chris.... should have one at Erin's next month.


Thanks Ryan. I'd like to do a Leviathan for the fronts and a Kronos for the sub. Truth be told I'd send SOMETHING either into orbit or through the rear floorboard of my truck with that much power when in one of my "moods". And I don't wanna have to upgrade my 4g wiring going from batt to distro.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine's going bridged to 3x600 for the midbass and sub with the zuki eleets on the mods and tweets.

U want me to bring the "extra" 1/0 I have? 

also, u still have that R12?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing this, Ryan.
Truth be told, if I had not found the JL sub amp for such a great deal I probably would have wound up holding off to pick up 2 of these 6 channels for my car. But, I'm set now and not planning on changing anything. Still interested to see them in person so look forward to seeing your setup next month.


----------



## Thumper (Aug 7, 2009)

stereojnky said:


> How are these going to mount? I hope he comes up with a better mounting system on these.


The heatsink has threaded holes in the bottom and it includes tabs that bolt in and extend out for conventional mounting or you can mount it just using the holes in the heatsinks for a clean look.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> The heatsink has threaded holes in the bottom and it includes tabs that bolt in and extend out for conventional mounting or you can mount it just using the holes in the heatsinks for a clean look.


That's kinda what i was hoping. 

Just didn't see any mounting holes anywhere.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> But, I'm set now and not planning on changing anything.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thumper said:


> The heatsink has threaded holes in the bottom and it includes tabs that bolt in and extend out for conventional mounting or you can mount it just using the holes in the heatsinks for a clean look.


Is the bottom all heat sink or is it like the top but with a metal cover instead of plexiglass?


----------



## Thumper (Aug 7, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Is the bottom all heat sink or is it like the top but with a metal cover instead of plexiglass?


That I do not know as I have not seen pics of it turned over just the top view.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thumper said:


> That I do not know as I have not seen pics of it turned over just the top view.


Being an efficient class D design I would imagine it is just a panel on the bottom, as it would not need more heat sink area then the two long bars on the side.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*We have a 5th unit in on the Group Buy.*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

edit: thought I was in the ms-8 thread, lol.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anybody know what's going on? These were supposed to start shipping like 2 weeks ago. I sent Steve an email a few days ago and the response I got was "We are still qualifying first production units. Please be a little more patient and your patience will be rewarded." Which tells me they are running into issues but he wouldn't comment any further.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Happens 

Just give it time


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> Does anybody know what's going on? These were supposed to start shipping like 2 weeks ago. I sent Steve an email a few days ago and the response I got was "We are still qualifying first production units. Please be a little more patient and your patience will be rewarded." Which tells me they are running into issues but he wouldn't comment any further.





He told me yesterday that they should have all of the pre orders done by the end of next week. He also said they are building around 10 units a day and each one is tested for two hours straight. I don't know if he can test more than one at a time or not. I'am sure the testing is what is taking so long. 
I don't belive he is running into problems, just taking his time to make sure a top quality product is the result. I would say, if you ordered on the pre production as I did, you will see yours around the end of the month.


----------



## gtheilerjr (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anyone recieved their amp ? Details on your use of which amp ?
Looking to run a Dynaudio 342 (maybe 362) and 1 IDQ12v3 !
Any thoughts on best way to amp with the new Zed amps ?
Thanks


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually looking to hear thoughts on the Leviathan myself.


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

gtheilerjr said:


> Has anyone recieved their amp ? Details on your use of which amp ?
> Looking to run a Dynaudio 342 (maybe 362) and 1 IDQ12v3 !
> Any thoughts on best way to amp with the new Zed amps ?
> Thanks


Have not got my Leviathan yet, Dynaudio nice, I'll be running Hertz HSK165 f/r and 1 DIYMA 12. Hope to get Leviathan (next week) hope hope hope! Summer almost gone and I would like to do install while there's warmish weather.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Being in florida, I'm waiting for the weather to not be so damn hot and humid out to start doing any real work


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I talked to steve on Thursday. He said they "hope" to get all pre-orders out by Tuesday of next week.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

If thats true, I might have my amps by Friday. Now that would be great. Hope hope hope.


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, Here's the best news I a while
Dear Customer :

Your invoice is attached. Your amplifier will be shipped 10-01-09

Thank you for your business - we appreciate it very much.

Sincerely,

ZED AUDIO CORPORATION

With tracking # YES!!!!!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got that email too!


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

I called Zed today and spoke to someone (not Steve) and while I was talking to him he said Steve would be in later if I wanted to call back...then Steve had just arrived and "he" relaid my questions to Steve and Steve told him that the pre-orders were being shipped out today!! and I/we (who per-ordered) would receive emails later today sure-nuf got my email. The wait is almost over. Being shipped UPS.Good news don't ya think?


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn that great news, but I didnt recive an email for the two, that I ordered over 2 months ago. Maybe, I'll still get one later tonight.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm excited for you guys! I hope this place is flooded with reviews in the next couple weeks.


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I just now received my LEVIATHAN  thought you guys would like to know!! Ya-Hoooooo


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Damnit I want one.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.... can't wait!


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.... can't wait!


Mine too


----------



## 70 chevelle (Feb 14, 2009)

johns said:


> Well I just now received my LEVIATHAN  thought you guys would like to know!! Ya-Hoooooo


When do you plan on installing it? I would like to hear someones opinion on it.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

johns said:


> Well I just now received my LEVIATHAN  thought you guys would like to know!! Ya-Hoooooo


How long are you gonna make us wait for pics?


----------



## jbizzle (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*We are considering extending the Group Buy or running a second one down the road, if there is interest.*


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

My amps should be here Friday, and I will have them installed by Friday night or Saturday.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

size references:
Arc 900.6
Arc KS125.5 Mini
Leviathan w/o removing the protective film

















other pics


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! How do you mount it?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

stereojnky said:


> Nice! How do you mount it?


Bottom screw on screw mounts.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Double sided tape duh

or duct tape


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I really like the dark brush looking finish on the amp.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

BTA said:


> Double sided tape duh
> 
> or duct tape


Well seeing as there isn't an *obvious* mounting scheme and I didn't like the way the other amps mounted, I don't think that was an unreasonable question. Unless you've already seen it which I haven't. 
I agree tho given enough duct tape and chicken wire you can mount anything.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

There is an alternative to the stealth tapped holes in the back that I will be using; so I'll post installed pics when I get them.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> There is an alternative to the stealth tapped holes in the back that I will be using; so I'll post installed pics when I get them.


Thanks! 

So there's more than one way to mount then, cool.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope this amp is all it's hyped up to be. Would work great as a single amp solution for my install.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

stereojnky said:


> Well seeing as there isn't an *obvious* mounting scheme and I didn't like the way the other amps mounted, I don't think that was an unreasonable question. Unless you've already seen it which I haven't.
> I agree tho given enough duct tape and chicken wire you can mount anything.


I was just being a smart ass honestly.

I just got mine. Gonna try getting it installed tomorrow! (shhh, dont tell my boss I'll be doing it during work hours)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I hope this amp is all it's hyped up to be. Would work great as a single amp solution for my install.


Chris, if you're in to Amp Porn- this thing is pure sex in person. You can check it out in person in a couple weeks.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

BTA said:


> I was just being a smart ass honestly


I picked up on that, hence the smile @ the end. 
Just curious because I'm considering going this route with the Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS) and selling my Zapcos. 
And for the record, yes I do look @ my amps (not while driving of course) so cosmetics are important.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Chris, if you're in to Amp Porn- this thing is pure sex in person. You can check it out in person in a couple weeks.


I'll have the lotion ready


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

stereojnky said:


> I picked up on that, hence the smile @ the end.
> Just curious because I'm considering going this route with the Pioneer DEH-P01 (DEX-P99RS) and selling my Zapcos.
> And for the record, yes I do look @ my amps (not while driving of course) so cosmetics are important.


Going just by looks, I think it's a great looking amp. Similar to reverse mounting an old US Amps but cleaner and not as...."bulky" looking. Construction feels/looks much sturdier as well.

I pulled the protective film off already. Just couldn't help it.

It looks like there's a few jumper pins and stuff inside with nothing attached...I might have to email Stephen and see if he'll tell me what those are for...just out of sheer curiosity. I'm assuming for testing or something.

I'll also be using the optional mounting feet for the temporary install for now (I think my car has been in "temporary install" status for the majority of its life). It's pretty well together right now...but that is going to change starting tomorrow


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

I rushed a little so one pic is dark and another 1 is a little fuzzy. Enjoy...

































































This is going in on Saturday and will be hooked up in 3 channel mode with 600w going to each midbass (SLS 8s) and 600w going to the sub (aura ns10 794)


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

mxl16 said:


> This is going in on Saturday and will be hooked up in 3 channel mode with 600w going to each midbass (SLS 8s) and 600w going to the sub (aura ns10 794)


Whoa! 600w to each 8" midbass. You're a very brave man.

Thanks for the pics. 

I love the angled terminals and the beefy rca connectors! Kinda makes me want to lift the skirt on my Zapcos.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

"other mounting option"
It comes with 4 pieces of finished steel and screws ready to go.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

stereojnky said:


> Whoa! *600w to each 8" midbass*. You're a very brave man.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I love the angled terminals and the beefy rca connectors! Kinda makes me want to lift the skirt on my Zapcos.


Those are 8 ohms if they are the 830667's.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

So the bottom is part of the heatsink? An upside down traditional design, dunno how good thats going to be for cooling when that part is resting on the carpet.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Those are 8 ohms if they are the 830667's.


Yes, they are 8 ohms.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow these things are sexy.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Full class D, so I don't think it will heat up like old skool Zeds.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Full class D, so I don't think it will heat up like old skool Zeds.


That advantage is nullified when you choose to reduce the heat sink area. This thing is the size of a true 600 watt class AB amp. It should heat up to the same temps then.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

No offense, but I gotta go with trusting Stephen Mantz on this one.....


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> No offense, but I gotta go with trusting Stephen Mantz on this one.....


None taken, I would to. I'm just wondering out loud.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

The side fins are all heatsink. I doubt the bottom has much to do with dissipating heat beyond helping to spread it evenly to both sides, if even that.

Honestly it doesn't look like much less surface area than many older designs or any other company's class D amps (it probably has more than the PDX amps or my Kenwoods)


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

BTA said:


> The side fins are all heatsink. I doubt the bottom has much to do with dissipating heat beyond helping to spread it evenly to both sides, if even that.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't look like much less surface area than many older designs or any other company's class D amps (it probably has more than the PDX amps or my Kenwoods)


Ever touch the top side of a traditional heat sink? Gets pretty damn hot even though the fins and devices are on the side.

The surface area does look equal relative to the output power when compared to other designs, it's just that half of it is on the bottom.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

i want mine! i want mine! Its sexxy!


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Got my leviathan and kronos today being installed as I speak.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

sapp591 said:


> Got my leviathan and kronos today being installed as I speak.


Please do give listening impressions! And what you had in previously if you don't mind. 

Cheers!


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to some bench-testing of each of these guys!


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

nirschl said:


> Please do give listening impressions! And what you had in previously if you don't mind.
> 
> Cheers!


I need to do more tuning. So far they don't have a heat issue. I really like the looks also. The led on the board imo is to bright. I think I will take the plexi off and put tint on it to see if that helps. It diffently has POWER. I have the Kronos on my front speakers and the leviathan on my two subs and rear speakers. I do have some noise at turn on not sure there but iam sure it's something I've done. I'll try to post some pics this weekend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

holy, mother, those things are sexy.

Ryan, what do you say we throw one on the scope and give it a 4ohm dummy load to bench it next weekend?



I'd also like to see this compared to a JL HD just for my own reference.
I have to learn to say no...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. I sat on my arse too much at the last BBQ, so I'm game for some technical type fun!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> holy, mother, those things are sexy.
> 
> Ryan, what do you say we throw one on the scope and give it a 4ohm dummy load to bench it next weekend?
> 
> ...


Right, I too would love to see these compared to the JL's. 

Anyhow, my plan is this:

(1) Leviathan 6ch= ch1(Left L1Pro tweet) ch 2(Left L4 or L3) ch 3+4 bridged to(Left L8) ch 5+6 bridged to (1 JL 13TW5)
(1) Leviathan will do the exact same on the right side. 

OR more simply

(1) Leviathan ch 1+2 (L1Pros) ch 3+4 (L3's) ch 5+6 (L6's) 
(1) Leviathan ch 1-4 bridged to (2) JL 13TW5's and ch 5+6 are free for collecting dust. 

All channels will be run active/flat as processing will all be done from my DEH-P01. 

Any better ideas? 

Cheers!

Ps. The one thing I am skeptical about is the Class D factor and if they are going to be a level down in SQ from my current SS Reference amps. The whole reason for going this route is saving space with an amp under each seat running the whole system. At present I am only running 2 way. With the addition of the mids I will have to relocate the current sub amp to the rear which I am not so keen on doing. 

That was long winded I know....


----------



## alo (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there any disadvantage in running tweeters and midrange from different amps instead of from the same amp? if not u can try:

1 x Leviathan Ch1+2 (L1Pros) Ch3 to 6 (L6's)
1 x Leviathan Ch1+2 (L3's) Ch3 to 6 (JL 13TW5's)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had wanted to buy 2 of the Levithians. one for left. one for right side.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Assuming the Levithian shares a single power supply.......

I would not run my mids and tweeters off the same amp power supply as my subs. Any extra power asked from the sub channels that goes over it's output rating could draw current resources from the mids and tweeters channels and could cause them to distort or clip. You would also most likely not know you are pushing the sub channels too far either since sub distortion is much harder to detect. 

I'd only do it if I was VERY careful with my volume knob and gain settings and knew that I would NEVER tax the sub channels. That way I would then have the advantage of one BIG dedicated power supply for the mids and tweeters when the _music_ is not pumping out that much sub bass energy.

Feature Article - The Benefits of an Active Speaker Lifestyle


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Could be wrong, but I think somewhere in the manual it said it was a single power supply.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is a regulated power supply too. 

Kelvin


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a regulated power supply too.
> 
> Kelvin


It is.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

For those of you that have powered up a leviathan:

When pushing the amp, has anybody noticed a little orange LED come on? I am not talking about the clipping or protection led on the side panel. I am talking about an LED on the PCB inside the amp. It is on the input/xover side. There are 2 gigantic cylinder looking things (not sure what they are actually called) but right next to the left most one there is a thru hole in the PCB labeled "ST1". Directly below it is a little LED labeled "LED930". It is not on all the time, only at high volumes. When the volume is lowered it immediately turns off. It is orange and does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling. I'll give Steve a call on Monday. Has anybody else noticed this?

I've only had it playing for a hour or so on my midbasses and sub. It seems under powered to me. I would like to see either birth sheet or someone do a bench test to see actual output. Although it is louder than the JL300/4 bridged at 8ohms and 500/1 combo I had in there before. 

The amp does not have any heat issues. The heat sink gets luke warm at most.

Forgot to mention that I also have a turn on pop/noise issue with mine as well. I think someone else on one of these threads said that they had an issue.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, I've seen the light also, only when pushing it hard. Seem pretty powerfull to me, but I replaced a pdx400.1 and 600.1 with the Leviathan and Kronos so it should be more powerfull. I heard the pop at first but the last couple of times i haven't. I've only had a hour or so on them, still need some more time to get them fully dialed. I've had no heat isues out of the Kronos and the Leviathan bearly warm at all.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Also my LED's blink at high loads also. Not sure there as the voltage is only droping 1/2 of a volt at the most, 14.1 to 13.8 when it does it.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a little bit of a relief, at least its not just mine... any idea what it means?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

These amps are very sexy. I want to get a pair but am waiting on some reviews.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

mxl16 said:


> Thats a little bit of a relief, at least its not just mine... any idea what it means?


No. If you call let me know please.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

Will do. 

After listening for another hour, I take back what I said about it it feeling under powered. It has plenty of power. I just had to play with gains a little more. I have mine mounted on the rear wall of my double cab frontier. So it is basically sandwiched between the rear seats and the rear cab wall. I've been pushing it HARD for the past hour (with the rear seats in) and the heat sink is warm to the touch. Nobody will have a heat problem with this amp! I am also noticing it is sucking way less current than my last setup. I've had the truck idling for an hour, playing loud, and I'm hovering around 12-13v. It would have dropped to 11 or 10 with my last setup.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

mxl16 said:


> Will do.
> 
> After listening for another hour, I take back what I said about it it feeling under powered. It has plenty of power. I just had to play with gains a little more. I have mine mounted on the rear wall of my double cab frontier. So it is basically sandwiched between the rear seats and the rear cab wall. I've been pushing it HARD for the past hour (with the rear seats in) and the heat sink is warm to the touch. Nobody will have a heat problem with this amp! I am also noticing it is sucking way less current than my last setup. I've had the truck idling for an hour, playing loud, and I'm hovering around 12-13v. It would have dropped to 11 or 10 with my last setup.


*That is great to see.*


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Got mine in finally. Here's some initial thoughts after just gain matching.

I'm using a single Leviathan. Channels 1 to 4 are active to a set of JBL 660gti comps (I use the JBL passive bi-amped and the waveguides). Channels 5 and 6 bridged to a single Dayton Titanic 12.

Previously I had the Kenwood x4r and x1r powering the same equipment. I was pretty happy with this setup by the way. I have also had a number of other amps all in the same setup. (old school US Amps tube amps, Alpine PDX's, for example)

An H701 is controlling everything with both configurations (so everything on the amps are flat or disabled).

The Good:
1.) Installation was easy enough. Very good RCA terminals. Speaker and PWR/GRD terminals are solid.
2.) Staging - I had always had a bit of a right side bias. Very hard to dial in a good solid center image. I immediately noticed the Leviathan does not have this problem. I'm using the same exact TA and EQ settings from my previous setup and the center image is much improved. I'm not sure why this is, will have to investigate more. Possible better channel seperation?
3.) Power - seems about the same as my separate Kenwood amp setup in terms of overall power. Bit more power on the fronts. Bit less on the sub. I had my sub channels on the H701 turned down when I had the x1r powering the sub...I had to bump these back up while using the ZED. This isn't really an issue because it was too much off the x1r anyway. A little adjustment got it just right. We're talking SQ here not whomp whomp.

The Meh:
1.) Not sure about tonality yet. It is very clean and precise but almost might be considered dry. More listening and EQ work is required before I can make a good judgment on this.
2.) Yes the blue ZED led is bright. It's in my trunk so I don't care personally.
3.) The labeling of the xover features on the amp look a bit confusing at first glance. Granted I didn't have to use them, I was just setting everything to flat. Configuration if you are using the amp's xovers might take some reading of the manual or more attention than I gave it.

The Bad:
1.) There is indeed turn on pop on this amp. I've never had it before and it is there now. It seems like it might be getting less and less noticable as I listened. But I'm not real happy about it. I'll eventually try a relay and see how that goes.
2.) I somehow drove it into protection one time while gain matching. I've never had an amp go into protect on me. It happened during a turn on pop while changing CD's (my headunit powers everything else down when swapping CD's) and the sub made a loud thump, then amp into protect. I turned the gains back down a bit as I had them up a bit at that point. That was the only time it did that. I double checked wiring just in case and everything is kosher (I didn't change anything with the wiring so I didn't expect anything to be off). Will have to monitor this.

Keep in mind this is only after a couple hours of listening. And I havn't done any real re-tuning yet.

That's all I've got for now.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine has went into protect also with the turn on pop. I don't understand how it will pop real bad (while power up) one time then not the next.


----------



## mxl16 (Oct 2, 2008)

mine went into protect with the turn on pop just as everybody else stated like once or twice. Mine still has the turn on pop but it hasn't gone into protect mode since. strange...


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

mxl16 said:


> mine went into protect with the turn on pop just as everybody else stated like once or twice. Mine still has the turn on pop but it hasn't gone into protect mode since. strange...



:mean: Come on guys. I really wanted to get one of these things. stop telling me it has issues. Hopefully they all get cleared up soon...


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just curious what are the dimensions of these amps I haven't seen that listed even on the ZED audio site.

Thanks

R-


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

labcoat22 said:


> Just curious what are the dimensions of these amps I haven't seen that listed even on the ZED audio site.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> R-



See the manual on one of the previous pages on this thread.


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks must have missed that

R-


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

turn-on thump is one of my biggest pet peeves... i hope this is either isolated or gets ironed out .... fast.


----------



## NoMids (Aug 22, 2009)

Is there anyone with a Leviathan that does NOT have the pop / turn-on thump?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

NoMids said:


> Is there anyone with a Leviathan that does NOT have the pop / turn-on thump?


My thought exactly!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

^ i was thinking the same thing. with all the hype from these things it is kind of a let down.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Glad I went with Tru instead.


----------



## NoMids (Aug 22, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> ^ i was thinking the same thing. with all the hype from these things it is kind of a let down.


My question was because I have one. It came on the 7th. I haven't installed it yet so I was hoping that the 3 or 4 people with the thump were isolated. 

Is there a way to make the turn on / off thump less of an issue? Has anyone tried these with success for other amplifiers?


----------



## Fallen680150 (Dec 27, 2008)

post


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

NoMids said:


> My question was because I have one. It came on the 7th. I haven't installed it yet so I was hoping that the 3 or 4 people with the thump were isolated.
> 
> Is there a way to make the turn on / off thump less of an issue? Has anyone tried these with success for other amplifiers?


Usually wiring in a relay will get rid of it. I need to get a relay first though.

It has become less noticeable today...but still there. I havn't had the loud sub thump again. It's just a light click now.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

BTA said:


> Usually wiring in a relay will get rid of it. I need to get a relay first though.
> 
> It has become less noticeable today...but still there. I havn't had the loud sub thump again. It's just a light click now.


Right. The relay could very well eliminate the pop on noise. I have 3 SS Ref amps running through a relay with the deck with no noise whatsoever. Would be curious to see if this does the trick. 

let us know!


----------



## NoMids (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone have the pop who isn't running a sub?

On my car the Leviathan will be powering a 3 way front stage


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is doing it less and less now the more I used it. 

As for a mini review.
I have the Kronos and Leviathan.
As of now only the Leviathan is hooked up, ch 1,2 running my front Hertz HSK 165, and ch 3,4 and 5,6 bridged to my 2 10" bostons G5. I have the Imprint prossecser also.
My previos set up but with a pdx 400.1 on my front HSK's and the rear ch's to a set of 5x7 type R's (now unhooked). The sub's run by a 600.1.

Already with gain matching,with everything set FLAT on the Leviathan, with the Imprint turned off. I very happy with the sound. At mid levels the mid and highs are more present, more livley the sub's about the same as before. At high levels is where the Leviathan really shines over my pdx's from before. There much cleaner and less harsh, easy to listen to at high levels. All this with the imprint off and everything FLAT.

I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Interesting how the amps get better once used after the first time.*


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

sapp591 said:


> Mine is doing it less and less now the more I used it.
> 
> As for a mini review.
> I have the Kronos and Leviathan.
> ...


Welcome to REGULATED power supply.

As far as turn-on pop, if it were to do with a cap the problem would obviously vary depending on if the cap was charged or discharged (whichever way it's spiking) when you power up. 

Shame on Stephen if this is true. No need to overlook something like that and having to add a relay to avoid noise on a 600$ amplifier is unsat. Will reserve my opinion until I get one and see for myself.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

So what has been done as far as trying to fix or figure out the problem? Has SSA contacted Steven Mantz?


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

basher8621 said:


> So what has been done as far as trying to fix or figure out the problem? Has SSA contacted Steven Mantz?


Yes, I've been talking via email with him. He has been more than helpful. It's hard for me to spend alot of time on it, but i'am sure by the end of the week, i'll have it figured out. I'am sure it's something I've done.

Let me say this, I am HAPPY with the amps, they do sound much better IMO than my pdx's. Once I get the pop figured out all will be good.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

^thats good to know.


----------



## exige (Dec 4, 2007)

Just spoke with Steve, he received my email about the pop late Saturday evening and spent all night tracking the issue down. A single resistor needs replacement. *All amps heading out at this point should not exhibit any turn-on issues.* Those who had already purchased one can have theirs fixed.


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

Other than the turn on issue that sounds like it will be resolved, what is people's overall impression on how these amps sound and perform? I'm also really interested in hearing from those who might have them that have formally used the Arc Audio KS line and/or JL Audio HD amp lines.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Denim, do you know if the amps for the DIYMA group buy will have this "pop" issue corrected, or if we can just get part/schematic shipped out to us.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^Since Steve has found the cause of the issue, and he has yet to send out anymore amps since the first batch, I find it hard to believe he would send anymore out without rectifying the problem first.


----------



## tubedriver (Nov 28, 2008)

JWPOORE said:


> Other than the turn on issue that sounds like it will be resolved, what is people's overall impression on how these amps sound and perform? I'm also really interested in hearing from those who might have them that have formally used the Arc Audio KS line and/or JL Audio HD amp lines.


I have had many hours of listening to my *LEVIATHAN* on my "bench" system since I received it last Tuesday. 

My bench system consists of a year 2000 Panasonic CQ-DVR909U head unit, so I can play DVD Audio discs, (much higher sampling rate and awesome sound), my *LEVIATHAN* running to: custom, homemade, 2-way passive crossovers, low frequency to original A/D/S 200C box speakers, each with a .99 cent, 4" paper cone full-range driver - not original drivers, and the high frequency to 2 Bohlender-Grabener Planar drivers. I have 1 channel subwoofer out from the Panasonic to the *LEVIATHAN* running to 2 - $6 each Advent 10" paper cone 8 ohm subs, paralleled in a sealed box - don't know cubic ft. size of the box.

All amplifier settings are set to flat, gains set to 12 o'clock, and no additional equalization added. The bass/treble and subwoofer settings on the head unit are set flat.

The most recent amplifier I had listened to on my bench right before the *LEVIATHAN* was a 1999 ZED designed simple MOSFET BOSS Audio HAVOC REV-665. 4 channel amp, delivering about 42 watts per channel. This allowed me to make a good comparison, comparing a simple designed ZED Class AB amp to Stephen's latest offering a full-range Class D audiophile sound quality amp.

Initial impressions: 

Initially this amp sounded dry, not very open, veiled, some details not present, a little harsh, and somewhat constrained. If I were to do a direct initial comparison to my ZED designed BOSS Audio HAVOC REV-665 that I burned it for the last 4 months, the HAVOC would be the hands down winner, but only at the first initial impression.

Where I can compare the HAVOC to the LEVIATHAN intially without burn-in, the HAVOC was a much better sounding amp from the initial hook-up, and the HAVOC is more sensitive to input voltage, not sure why, could be the gain pots just work differently based on "o'clock" settings.

Now that I have approximately 50 hours on the *LEVIATHAN* it is really starting to open up and sound really good. I would rate it in the top 5 of all sound quality amps I have ever owned, and definitely a keeper based on sound quality. There are still some details I can hear with my inexpensive ZED designed Class AB HAVOC, that I am not hearing with the *LEVIATHAN* but the HAVOC played on the bench everyday for 4 months, although I heard some of these details instantly when I hooked-up the HAVOC, but I had been listening to another $1500 amp before the HAVOC, which the HAVOC put to shame, so the details jump out at me not expecting the HAVOC to better a $1500 amp. The *LEVIATHAN*, is definitely getting better with time. And is is not that I am getting used to it. When I get used to the sound of an amp, I usually get tired of the sound, and certainly don't hear more, but less.

My verdict is still not out on the power. I have a very efficient speaker set-up with my bench system and it will play very loud and to uncomfortable listening levels. What I can't figure out is why my ZED HAVOC, 42 watts per channel with play just as loud before clipping as the 150 watt per channel *LEVIATHAN* when it starts to clip. The 
*LEVIATHAN* does not clip softly, as soon as any channel starts to clip, any red CLIP LED flashes, and at the same time the orange clip LED comes on, on the board, you can instantly hear the distortion in the source material. It is not a real harsh clip, but definitely easily heard. I would just expect much more output before clipping, than a Class AB amp, that is rated at less than 1/3 of the *LEVIATHAN* rated power output. Still plays very loud, but expected more output than this. Of course with larger drivers than the little 4" full-range it will be much louder. I would hope to get very clean concert levels from this amp.

My amp, number 6 off the line, definitely has a small turn-on pop, it also does not seem to have very good isolation and or rejection to extraneous electrical signals and or noise. It will pop if I turn the flourescent lights off in my shop, and it also picks up RF noise from my head unit. Not sure why, I will have to call Stephen and discuss it with him, along with my observations.

Sound just keeps getting better, this amp is a keeper, as it should fill all my needs of my upcoming install. maybe a KRONOS for my subs, it I go with separate subwoofers, when I do my install. 

I would rate this amp very high in Sound Quality, along with my other favorites, my Poweramper XPower200 tube amp, bought new for $100 on eBay 7 years ago, my Xtant X604, my Xtant 1.1i's, my Zapco Z100 C2-SL's, and my BOSS HAVOC REV-665. I have a few other favorites, these are my sound quality "keeper" amps for now.
Check later for *LEVIATHAN* pictures.

Also, check the classifieds in a few weeks, I will be posting lots of high-end SQ equipment, just have way too much, and need to sell, no junk, all high-end, most brand new.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

tubedriver said:


> ...I would hope to get very clean concert levels from this amp...


From twenty bucks worth of speakers in unknown spec enclosures? Sure, no problem.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

tubedriver said:


> I have had many hours of listening to my *LEVIATHAN* on my "bench" system since I received it last Tuesday.
> 
> My bench system consists of a year 2000 Panasonic CQ-DVR909U head unit, so I can play DVD Audio discs, (much higher sampling rate and awesome sound), my *LEVIATHAN* running to: custom, homemade, 2-way passive crossovers, low frequency to original A/D/S 200C box speakers, each with a .99 cent, 4" paper cone full-range driver - not original drivers, and the high frequency to 2 Bohlender-Grabener Planar drivers. I have 1 channel subwoofer out from the Panasonic to the *LEVIATHAN* running to 2 - $6 each Advent 10" paper cone 8 ohm subs, paralleled in a sealed box - don't know cubic ft. size of the box.
> 
> ...


Very strange review. As to output power before clipping, what were your testing methods? What O-scope did you use to check the clipping on the Havoc?

As to the "change" in sound after 50 hours, you are the first person i've ever found to suggest that their AMP needed a break in period.


----------



## tubedriver (Nov 28, 2008)

I did not say anything about the power output before clipping. I was talking about how loud it sounded before clipping. It is not too hard to distinguish the relative loudness from one amp to another. And I don't need a scope to know when an amplifier is "audibly" clipping, and its relative loudness when I hear the amp start to clip. 

By the way, I can close my eyes, turn the volume up on the LEVIATHAN and tell you when the amplifier is starting to clip, by the inherent distortion I hear, the clipping led will just be starting to blink at this time. I don't need a scope, 

I don't have one, my ears are the best judge of sound quality and relative loudness.

As to amplifier break-in, maybe your ears can't hear the difference, mine can.
And the sound quality can, and often does improve over time. 

*You ever heard of Nelson PASS?*
This quote is from the owners manual of his amps the X series.

"*People are interested in how long it takes for these amplifiers to break in. It takes about an hour for them to warm up, and this is where we adjust them first. Then we adjust them again and again over a couple of days, keeping the bias and offset in the sweet spot.*"

*Below is a professional hi-fi reviewer's opinion on amplifier break-in. And just because they are talking about home hi-fi gear, don't try and tell me this doesn't apply auto hi-fi amplifiers.*Introduction

I first ran into Stephen Norber, co-designer with Tom Maker of many of Edge Electronics’ preamplifiers and power amplifiers, at my first Consumer Electronics Show over four and a half years ago. Though what I heard in the small Edge demo room did not immediately attract me, Stephen’s vibrant, positive energy and sheer intelligence suggested that my dissatisfaction probably arose from speakers and set-up rather than electronics.

A second listen at HE 2003, this time with very different speakers, left a totally different and much more positive impression. And sharing time with Stephen was again a trip and a half. The man’s mind and personality are assuredly wired to some very high current. I left the room telling Stephen that I had to review at least one Edge product.

My eagerness was reinforced by three or four extended visits to the Edge Showroom at T.H.E. SHOW 2004, where Edge Electronics were paired with Ephiphany Speakers. I must have spent more time in the Edge and Joule rooms than anywhere else. Although I was most impressed by Edge’s costly NL series, I was greatly intrigued by their new line of more affordable G8 amplifiers.

Cut to the present. Fresh from the Parasound Halo JC 1 monoblock reviewing experience - amplifiers I intend to revisit in the next month or two when I have additional equipment on hand - I had hoped to review the G8 monoblocks ($7995/pair). With review samples unavailable at this time, however, Secrets was instead offered the stereo G8. While this 175 watt amp lists for virtually the same price as the 400W JC 1 monoblocks, the sound is very different.

A few caveats. *Before the amp was shipped, Stephen told me that it needed 1000 hours of break-in time before it would sound its best. **When I told him that I was neither equipped nor willing to run music or white noise through the amp full blast for 42 days and 42 nights, he explained that neither was Edge equipped to do the break-in beforehand.**As you will read in my Aural Audition headphone amp review, I do find that solid-state break-in can make a major difference in sound quality*. We ultimately decided to send the G8 to John Johnson first for bench tests. John, who has a separate, detached listening lab where he can play music constantly without upsetting family equilibrium, broke in the amp for a good week.

Before John forwarded the G8 to me, *I requested that he play music through it non-stop for another seven days. As far as I’m concerned, two weeks of amplifier break-in is more than a manufacturer can reasonably expect from a review team*.
Stephen also told me that solid-state sounds its best after warming up for 48 hours. That sure is many hours longer than most buyers warm up their gear. Since the amp uses relatively little power when no music plays through it, I left it on well over 48 hours before taking a first listen, and kept it on constantly throughout the review process. (I also engaged in a similar process when reviewing the Parasound JC 1s.) Though I have yet to evaluate if this makes a noticeable difference, I felt that doing so would certainly assure Edge that short of demanding payment for my highly inflated California electric bill, I was taking whatever steps within my means to fairly evaluate their amp.

So, was this what the CA-S10 "really" sounded like? Before accepting that conclusion, I had some alternative interpretations to consider. *One possibility was that this was one of those components that take a long time to break in. The break-in phenomenon, though scoffed at by much of the traditional audio-engineering establishment, is well known to audiophiles, and I've had experience with components whose sonic characteristics changed significantly during the evaluation period. Some components sound much the same after several months' use as they do when first turned on; the changes, if they occur, generally involve a "relaxing" of the sound, the highs becoming less prominent, less forward.* A second possibility was that the CA-S10 was interacting in a negative way with one or more of the components in my system. My experience with the CA-S10 "not liking" the balanced AC from the PS Audio P500 made me alert to this possibility. 

I spent a greater-than-usual amount of time investigating these possibilities. First, I left the CA-S10 on all the time. This is not generally considered to be enough for break-in, but it can help. Then, whenever I left the house and there was no one else at home, I left the system playing at a fairly high level. I even dug out Purist Audio's The System Enhancer, a CD containing complex tones that are supposed to be particularly effective in facilitating the break-in process, and played it, on and off, for a total of about 24 hours. At other times during the evaluation period I tried substituting various components in the system: interconnects, speaker cables, digital front-end. 

Judging potential changes in the sound of a system over a period of three months is a difficult process. In addition to changes in the sound itself, there is the possibility of the listener "getting used to" the sound—or, conversely, becoming aware of aspects of the sound that were previously not noticeable. Still, I'm reasonably confident in reporting that the sound of the CA-S10 did change during the evaluation period, and in the direction that I had hoped for. 

*In a high-resolution system, it is never surprising to hear a power amp or preamp audibly improve over time. I learned years ago to not judge a component over the first few hours of use.*
*More than a few components I've purchased were disappointing after the first hour or two of listening. But then I would let the new component run for several hours per day over a few days and then listen again. Sometimes no change was noted, and the component was returned to the dealer. Other times there was a minor improvement in smoothness and clarity, but not nearly enough to make me want to keep the product. Occasionally the improvement was significant, and the component delivered the performance I was anticipating.*

*The longest run-in time I have ever experienced was a McIntosh MA6500 integrated amp purchased last year. Out of the box it sounded quite good, but I was a little let down after what I had heard at a dealer. I fed it white noise and TV audio from a satellite receiver at moderate volume for about 20 hours a day and didn't notice much improvement after about 10 days. Uh, oh. OK, don't panic yet, I told myself. Be patient. Then, after another few days of run-in time, I sat down to listen critically. The amp was now significantly smoother and cleaner. A very slight glare in the upper midrange completely vanished. The musical sound I fell in love with at my dealer was now in my room.*
*In sum, do components need break-in time? Sometimes no. Sometimes yes. Sometimes a little. Sometimes a lot. *


----------



## tubedriver (Nov 28, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> From twenty bucks worth of speakers in unknown spec enclosures? Sure, no problem.


What, is this a cynical smart alec response? Or am I reading you wrong?

You think drivers have to be expensive to sound good? Think again.

And do you want me to measure the enclosure? Why do I need to know
the cubic ft. volume, when it does the job I want it to? 

This is a bench system and it sounds pretty damn incredible, and is certainly more than adequate for auditioning amplifiers and components. 

How do you audition your new components, and what do you have in your car? If I put these $20 drivers in my car, I could guess it would sound better than what you have right now in your vehicle. Just a guess.:smartass:


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

tubedriver said:


> My verdict is still not out on the power. I have a very efficient speaker set-up with my bench system and it will play very loud and to uncomfortable listening levels. What I can't figure out is why my ZED HAVOC, 42 watts per channel with play just as loud before clipping as the 150 watt per channel *LEVIATHAN* when it starts to clip. .


Could power compression have something to do with this? I'm guessing your actually reaching the maximum capable output of the drivers before the amps are starting to clip. Hook the amps up to drivers capable of much more volume and I'm sure you'd find that the Leviathan would actually be capable of more volume.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

....


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh great. He's here to F up this thread too.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, I didn't need 7,000 quotes from "magic snake oil audiosnob magazine 2000". 

How about you explain what you think changes in a solid state amplifier from NIB to "broken in". Don't describe subjective sound differences. Describe what physically changes in the amp that causes it to be "broken in". 



tubedriver said:


> What, is this a cynical smart alec response? Or am I reading you wrong?
> 
> You think drivers have to be expensive to sound good? Think again.
> 
> ...


Price has nothing do do with sound quality, to a point (for example, noone hands out good audio equipment for free, and something tells me that when someone designs a quality driver, they're going to want more than $.99 for it). However, when your driver spec's and such are limited to telling us how little they cost, and your description of the enclosure specifically states that you have no idea what size it is, nor did you mention modeling the drivers in said enclosure, I have a feeling they are far from optimal, despite what your golden ears have told you. 


So you have no O-scope, No RTA or other sound measurement tools? 

You simply have a dozen quotes from less than scientific magazine articles, and one mention from Nelson Pass who never stated that amps need a break in period. He simply stated "People are interested in how long it takes for these amplifiers to break in. It takes about an hour for them to warm up, and this is where we adjust them first. Then we adjust them again and again over a couple of days, keeping the bias and offset in the sweet spot."

IE, people asked how long they need to break in. He responded (simplified: I wait for them to come up to operating temperature, and adjust the bias) How does this = break in? 

Break in usually suggests simply playing the equipment will cause it to sound dramatically different as it is used, not as it is adjusted. 

IMO, psycho-acoustics play a large part in your perceptions.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Hispls said:


> Denim, do you know if the amps for the DIYMA group buy will have this "pop" issue corrected, or if we can just get part/schematic shipped out to us.





Luke352 said:


> ^^^Since Steve has found the cause of the issue, and he has yet to send out anymore amps since the first batch, I find it hard to believe he would send anymore out without rectifying the problem first.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey WRX/Z28,
We can't always hear what we can measure (I can't tell the difference between 0.01% distortion and 0.02% distortion). We can't always measure what we can hear (the lack of "veiling" of the imaging of great systems). I have heard differences that I have no rational explanation: the differences between the cheapest Nordost cables and their more expensive lines. I can find no explanation that makes any rational/scientific sense. But the differences are there when I hear them. Caveat, my wife (music lover an anti-audiophile) heard the differences clearly, but couldn't have cared less about them. My amps need a good couple of hours to sound their best (tubes btw.), my Meadowlark Shearwaters (Scan-Speak drivers) needed a full 3 months to finally break in completely. My NU-Force Icon changes slightly after a half hour of playing. Some people hear a difference, some people don't. Some of us need to tweak before we are happy, some are happy with things out of the box. There is room in audiophilia for us all . JPS


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Amp burn-in, psychoacoustics, cables.........

Somehow I get the feeling this thread is about to go south quickly.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

tubedriver said:


> How do you audition your new components, and what do you have in your car? If I put these $20 drivers in my car, I could guess it would sound better than what you have right now in your vehicle. Just a guess.:smartass:


LOL keep guessing, friend. :laugh:


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

MACS said:


> Burn in, psychoacoustics, cables?
> 
> Somehow I get the feeling this thread is about to go south quickly.


Nah, you found the right word. Psycho-acoustics. You hear what you want to hear...


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey WRX/Z28,
I wish I couldn't hear the difference between most expensive and inexpensive components...my pocketbook and my wife would be happier as well. If you can't, part of me envies you. As long as we both enjoy the music we're individually listening to though . JPS


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Nah, you found the right word. Psycho-acoustics. You hear what you want to hear...


The "psycho" part anyway 

Psycho-delusional-acoustics might be more accurate, but hey to each his own. 

It's like when Best Buy installs a system and the customer tells them it sounds like crap. They say give it a week for the speakers to "burn-in". What they are really doing is giving the customer time to get used to it.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

jpswanberg said:


> Hey WRX/Z28,
> I wish I couldn't hear the difference between most expensive and inexpensive components...my pocketbook and my wife would be happier as well. If you can't, part of me envies you. As long as we both enjoy the music we're individually listening to though . JPS


I like the implication here that it's related to your hearing capabilitys, or my lack there of. Surprisingly at 32, I still have the majority of my range of hearing. 

Suggesting that I can't hear subtle differences is probably not your best argument here. 

Psycho-acoustics likely account for 90% of what's been discussed over the last 2 pages. 

Do a little reading, and some re-experimenting (double blind), and you'll probably have a new outlook on some of this stuff like I do now. Search my earlier posts, and I was more on your side of the fence (and tubedrivers). 

Having the opportunity to audition more gear daily than 95% of the people on this forum, I think I have a pretty good idea of what makes a noticeable difference, and what is purely what I call "wishful psycho-acoustics"


***Edit 

I wish I could hear the difference between a pair of speakers someone paid $100 for, and the same pair that someone paid $1000 for. If I could just throw money at my car audio addiction, it'd be much easier than reading on the subject and spending hours upon hours of tuning and tweaking.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Not meaning to get into a pissong contest here WRX/Z28. Not meaning to question your hearing (or lack thereof). Not doubting your experience in listening or testing. All I know is what I hear/don't hear. I like the house sound of Dynaudio and Magnepan. I don't like the house sound of Focal, Wilson or B&W. All are great speakers. It doesn't mean that someone who likes one of the brands that I don't like is wrong, or vice versa. It's a preference only, a highly personal one in that we are the ones doing the listening. What we hear, what we like to hear, what is most important to us, and what makes us happy are all different for individuals. Doesn't mean that one person is more right than any one else. When listening to a component (whether looking to upgrade or build a new system), I always ask myself the following questions: do I hear a difference, is it a positive difference, and is it worth thee extra money. Yes, i have done double blind experiments (same volume +- 0.5 db, if I remember correctly, and no the louder wasn't always better), and there were differences sometimes (not always), some were positive (sometimes just different, not better/worse, just different). It took me 2 1/2 years of listening/going to factories before finding the Shearwaters. It took me one listen to fall in love with my Magnepans. If you are happy with the sound you are getting in your house/car, wonderful. I am happy with sound I have in my house (all 3 systems), and the one in my car. So let's just enjoy the music each of us likes on a system that sounds good to us. JPS


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think we just figured out why everyone likes old school amps so much..... 15-20 years of burn in makes them sound so much better


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

fredridge said:


> I think we just figured out why everyone likes old school amps so much..... 15-20 years of burn in makes them sound so much better


HAHAHA!! :laugh:


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

So back on topic.

I sent mine back today.

The relay does not fix the problem. So, the other posts indicating that a resistor needs replacing would make sense. Maybe he got a bad batch or something.

Anyway, Stephen was fast to respond and I'm sure he'll take care of it quickly.

I'll be glad to get it back because the temporary amp I put back in just doesn't cut it anymore


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

And now the infamous noise floor question 

Does the amp have a audible noise floor when the gains are turned up too much?

Answering qualifications:

From an average efficiency tweeter mounted directly on axis on the sail panels at the nearest.

With muting plugs on the inputs.

With the car off.

With the windows closed on a quiet night.

And finally, with EQ's set to flat, what line input rms voltage is needed with a full scale 0dB 1Khz sine wave for the amp to put out rated voltage at the maximum inaudible noise floor gain setting that was found.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine seems to have noticable noise floor when compared at the same settings as my other amps... same cables, same songs, same speakers, same install, just wiring one amp and then another. Gains all the way down.....


----------



## boy.kroy (Nov 19, 2008)

TURN-ON POP DELAY
N-66A $24.0# 

Order N-66A 

The N-66A was designed to eliminate amplifier turn-on pops by delaying the turn-on of a pre-amp level device until the power amp is on. The delay time of the N-66A is adjustable between 0 seconds and 30 seconds. There are only three wires needed: An input wire, and output wire, and the connection to the chassis ground. The N-66A can be used for alarm applications, window roll up or down, interior light delays, etc.

David Navone - Pop Eliminators - Car Audio Engineering


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

boy.kroy said:


> TURN-ON POP DELAY
> N-66A $24.0#
> 
> Order N-66A
> ...


A DEI 55000 will help in most cases also, and it's about $15.


----------



## jrgreene1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

i emailed Steve about the pop issue also, mainly because im kinda interested in buying this amp, but havent decided, here is what he had to say

"The popping issues are with guys who turn on the amplifier with no signal input and keep their ear close to the speaker. 100% of people turn their ignition on, the sound system powers up at the volume level at which it was last set. No pops can be heard.

We have added some muting circuits to new production to make the amps almost dead silent on turn on to satisfy those who are looking to hear pops"

im still on the fence here..might wait awhile and let the bugs get worked out


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Mine seems to have noticable noise floor when compared at the same settings as my other amps... same cables, same songs, same speakers, same install, just wiring one amp and then another. Gains all the way down.....


Is there a noticeable noise floor with at least no RCA's connected and the gains all the way down?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't know.. didn't pull the RCAs, just muted the HU and sound was present. Compared to my Arc KS and Zuki- Zuki is virtually silent; Arc KS has an audible "hiss", and the Leviathan was more of a "buzz" at the noise floor. I would put the level at that of my PDX amp when I was running it, but we all know how terrible our "hearing memory" is, so I'm half speaking out my ass when I say that as it was long gone and couldn't be used in my A/B/C comparison. The Zuki is back in the install- I'll do some more with the Leviathan when I get my bench testing system set up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Don't know.. didn't pull the RCAs, just muted the HU and sound was present. Compared to my Arc KS and Zuki- Zuki is virtually silent; Arc KS has an audible "hiss", and the Leviathan was more of a "buzz" at the noise floor. I would put the level at that of my PDX amp when I was running it, but we all know how terrible our "hearing memory" is, so I'm half speaking out my ass when I say that as it was long gone and couldn't be used in my A/B/C comparison. The Zuki is back in the install- I'll do some more with the Leviathan when I get my bench testing system set up in the next couple weeks.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## crazyder (Mar 3, 2007)

jrgreene1968 said:


> i emailed Steve about the pop issue also, mainly because im kinda interested in buying this amp, but havent decided, here is what he had to say
> 
> "The popping issues are with guys who turn on the amplifier with no signal input and keep their ear close to the speaker. 100% of people turn their ignition on, the sound system powers up at the volume level at which it was last set. No pops can be heard.
> 
> ...


I have sat out of most of the new Zed threads, semi interested and semi not, but I find it really interesting about the popping issue. I have and still have in my closet 2 Minilith's, 1 Gladius and 1 Deuce and can tell you I had a popping issue with those amps as well. With no other changes just switching to Tru, it went away.

Maybe I read his e-mail's wrong not knowing the tone, plus he is South African so maybe different way of phrasing responses at which he is speaking but he always comes across as a jerk, "keep their ear close to the speaker", as an excuse as to people complaining about the pop. I will say this disclaimer, I had issues with my Minilith's bridged on a low Ohm load and they were missing for well past the time he said it would be returned by, in all there was a big understanding and the move to a new building had a very minor part to it, but there were still some in my mind rude responses to e-mails just trying to find out what was going on with my amps that left a bad taste.

I thought they did sound great though and if they do fix the pop, would be great for the price, for anyone considering.


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

Still looking forward to hearing overall impressions on these amps; especially in how the sound and perform overall. I understand not many of them have been installed yet, but kind of a let down so far considering all the hype leading up to them. I guess I was kind of hoping for more reviews on the quality of sound and performance, not so much about the turn on pop problems.

Glad I have time before I need amps so I can see how things develope. They are still at the top of my list, but the Arc Audio KS and JL Audio HD lines are still up there as well for me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

crazyder said:


> Maybe I read his e-mail's wrong not knowing the tone, plus he is South African so maybe different way of phrasing responses at which he is speaking but he always comes across as a jerk..


I can tell you for a fact that corresponding with him via e-mail and talking to him on the phone will leave you convinced that you were communicating with two completely different people. I have no idea why, but he is very gruff and I would say almost arrogant when he writes - friendly and helpful as can be on the phone. Who knows?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

For those that use email often for work will find this all the time. Translated word from email creates more tension than one would expect.... you see it often on the message boards as well.

Even worse with growing use of mobile handsets as folks tend to truncate the message if typed via thumbs.....


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

crazyder said:


> I have sat out of most of the new Zed threads, semi interested and semi not, but I find it really interesting about the popping issue. I have and still have in my closet 2 Minilith's, 1 Gladius and 1 Deuce and can tell you I had a popping issue with those amps as well. With no other changes just switching to Tru, it went away.
> 
> Maybe I read his e-mail's wrong not knowing the tone, plus he is South African so maybe different way of phrasing responses at which he is speaking but he always comes across as a jerk, "keep their ear close to the speaker", as an excuse as to people complaining about the pop. I will say this disclaimer, I had issues with my Minilith's bridged on a low Ohm load and they were missing for well past the time he said it would be returned by, in all there was a big understanding and the move to a new building had a very minor part to it, but there were still some in my mind rude responses to e-mails just trying to find out what was going on with my amps that left a bad taste.
> 
> I thought they did sound great though and if they do fix the pop, would be great for the price, for anyone considering.



I have used Miniliths and currently use Deuce and Gladius and have no pop issues with any. I did have some wierdness running miniliths strapped to low impedence, but I think Stephen really didn't even want stuff to be used that way.

Ditto to the other post about him being 2 different guys on the phone and via email... I'd say it is different guys, but his guy (Eddie I think?) is always really nice and sometimes his wife answers the phone and she seems really sweet and helpful too.


----------



## sapp591 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I can tell you for a fact that corresponding with him via e-mail and talking to him on the phone will leave you convinced that you were communicating with two completely different people. I have no idea why, but he is very gruff and I would say almost arrogant when he writes - friendly and helpful as can be on the phone. Who knows?


I have been talking with Stephen via email about ordering and now tech support, yes he does seem to come off as arrogant. 
So, I had a couple of questions about my amps that would be hard to email, so I called him today, all I can say is...wow great customer service! I'am very happy with the results! Thanks Stephen!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

sapp591 said:


> I have been talking with Stephen via email about ordering and now tech support, yes he does seem to come off as arrogant.
> So, I had a couple of questions about my amps that would be hard to email, so I called him today, all I can say is...wow great customer service!


I had talked to him a few years back about a couple of old school amps I wanted repaired. Very... nice fellow.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got an email regarding a DIY mod for the pop- cut one resistor in half; that's it. Haven't done it, bit seems easy.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey you guys quit calling him, he needs to be busy building MY NEW AMP!!!!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

sapp591 said:


> I have been talking with Stephen via email about ordering and now tech support, yes he does seem to come off as arrogant.
> So, I had a couple of questions about my amps that would be hard to email, so I called him today, all I can say is...wow great customer service! I'am very happy with the results! Thanks Stephen!


 
When I corresponded with Stephen by email. He came across as confident in his product and what he was talking about. Definitely had no second thoughts about the information he was giving me. 


BTW, No popping issues with my gladius, deuce and draconia (remember those?).


----------



## Hemi78 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Preal (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hemi78 said:


> Nice.



They got hemi's in finland? sweet


----------



## NoMids (Aug 22, 2009)

The e-mail that was sent out is a mod to eliminate the protection circuit. The mod does not eliminate the pop.

The e-mail states:

Attached is a PDF with instructions on how to modify the Leviathan to be less sensitive to power up. The protection circuit was designed to prevent the amplifier from turning on if a high signal level was present.

PM me with your e-mail address if you want a copy of the PDF


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

NoMids said:


> The e-mail that was sent out is a mod to eliminate the protection circuit. The mod does not eliminate the pop.
> 
> The e-mail states:
> 
> ...


Have you done this mod to your Leviathan and do you still have the turn on pop? I assumed this mod eliminated this "pop". Yes I did receive the email too but haven't done the mod (I'm a long ways away from doing install). Has anyone done mod and eliminated the turn on pop. Q: what's the point of doing this mod if it doesn't get rid of turn on "pop"? You're sure about mod not eliminating "pop"


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

moreover what's the point of buying a new amp if you need to repair it yourself.

unless I was very good at this I would not do it..... I will send it back and have the manufacturer repair it. Shouldn't cost anything and if you are not in a hurry it is the best thing to do, especially in case there are problems in the future


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Updates!! Please!!


----------



## tubedriver (Nov 28, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Updates!! Please!!


Are you wanting to know about the turn-on thump or pop that is being discussed?

I have had my LEVIATHAN on the bench for a couple of weeks now, and I have absolutely no thumps. I have only a slight pop, but the pop is not from the amplifier, it is from the head unit when the CD switches on. And I am not surprised because I have my cheap RCA, unshielded cables running right on top of all the power cables and everything is on a bench in close proximity.

The Leviathan when it switches on, is absolutely silent, there are no pops, noises, or sounds of any kind related to the amplifier itself switching on.

When installed correctly in my car, I am sure I won't hear anything. 

As to the noise floor, this amp is next to the quietest amp I have ever owned.
Absolutely no sound when switched on, and with a CD playing, background noise between tracks is very low, and really dependent upon the quality of the CD.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

tubedriver said:


> Are you wanting to know about the turn-on thump or pop that is being discussed?
> 
> I have had my LEVIATHAN on the bench for a couple of weeks now, and I have absolutely no thumps. I have only a slight pop, but the pop is not from the amplifier, it is from the head unit when the CD switches on. And I am not surprised because I have my cheap RCA, unshielded cables running right on top of all the power cables and everything is on a bench in close proximity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet! thanks for the info. Can't wait for tax time.


----------



## RoadW3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Are they doing the multi purchase discount?

Eric


----------

